# 603 Chest clinic investigation on current state of tuberculosis



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Dear Fellow Forum Members, kindly share you experience and any assistance. 

Due to my history of old TB after my medical examination I see this notification in my medical status..603 Chest clinic investigation on current state of tuberculosis..referred..

After this the doctor at the clinic where I did my medical examination refereed me to a specialist Pulmonologist in another hospital, the pulmonologist did another xray and told me that the TB is healed and there is nothing to worry about, he asked me to do the sputum tests for three consecutive days and results will be out after 8 weeks, after that he will forward the report to the my doctor who referred me to him.

My concern is that do I have to contact my CO and inform him about all this or they are notified of the progress about my medical assessment, is there any one on this forum who have went through all this and can share his experience, or any one who have seen this kind of case and any feedback and assistance will be highly appreciated, how long will all this take once I get my reports from Pulmonologist, is there any kind of delay from MOC for medical cases as I have seen couple of months ago a lot of referred medicals were getting delayed response from MOC, is there any thing else I have to do from my side..


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

msaeed said:


> Dear Fellow Forum Members, kindly share you experience and any assistance.
> 
> Due to my history of old TB after my medical examination I see this notification in my medical status..603 Chest clinic investigation on current state of tuberculosis..referred..
> 
> ...


Your CO should be updated by the diagnostic center and the status of your test shows that the samples are referred and waiting for results.
You may still go ahead and update the CO by sending a brief mail.

Amit


----------



## in3deep (Feb 21, 2014)

msaeed said:


> Dear Fellow Forum Members, kindly share you experience and any assistance.
> 
> Due to my history of old TB after my medical examination I see this notification in my medical status..603 Chest clinic investigation on current state of tuberculosis..referred..
> 
> ...


i had the same thing when applying for a student visa

the frustrating thing was i never even had Tb history

was supposed to start my masters in jan this year but now had to delay it to July since the results takes 2-3 months

my experience is i went back to same panel doctor... did 3 consecutive days for sputum samples.. on the 3rd day saw the chest specialist and he told me my AFB smears were negative but have to wait 2-3 months for the culture results to be finalised. He was also mentioning he dunno why i was asked to do this as all there was in the xray is a very mild scar and not active TB

now its 7 weeks... will be 8 next week

im also wondering whether they doctor will process the results quickly once its back or forget abt it until i reach out to them with a call asking for my results

with regards to the CO, u can notify them that u r pending this medical... they will know that TB testing takes 2-3 months... so no issues there


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

in3deep said:


> i had the same thing when applying for a student visa
> 
> the frustrating thing was i never even had Tb history
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your reply, I have to give my sputum samples on three consecutive days starting from tomorrow, I am really worried that how would I be able to produce sputum in the early morning, I don't cough up any sputum at all, please share any tips if you can to produce the sputum samples for the test, I have to start giving it from tomorrow, I think AFB results come out with in 24 hours but the TB culture test takes 8 weeks, How you got notified of all this, did the panel doctor called you after your first medical examination that you have to go through all these tests or did you received any email communication, for me the panel doctor just called me and told me that he is referring me to a chest specialist and I have to give him back the reports once chest specialist is done with his tests, its getting dam expensive for me, the original medicals costed me 1700 dharams with including me, my wife and tow kids, another 1700 dharams when I visited the chest specialist including his consultancy fee, xray fee and three consecutive Sputum tests for TB culture.


----------



## in3deep (Feb 21, 2014)

msaeed said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply, I have to give my sputum samples on three consecutive days starting from tomorrow, I am really worried that how would I be able to produce sputum in the early morning, I don't cough up any sputum at all, please share any tips if you can to produce the sputum samples for the test, I have to start giving it from tomorrow, I think AFB results come out with in 24 hours but the TB culture test takes 8 weeks, How you got notified of all this, did the panel doctor called you after your first medical examination that you have to go through all these tests or did you received any email communication, for me the panel doctor just called me and told me that he is referring me to a chest specialist and I have to give him back the reports once chest specialist is done with his tests, its getting dam expensive for me, the original medicals costed me 1700 dharams with including me, my wife and tow kids, another 1700 dharams when I visited the chest specialist including his consultancy fee, xray fee and three consecutive Sputum tests for TB culture.


I dun have any special tips mate... I juz coughed whatever I could... Doesn't have to be a lot.. A few ml is fine.. It helped that I could do it at home

I got asked to do tis test by global health of Australia immigration... They contacted me via email aft my doctor had forwarded the initial medical test results

N yes the test is costly! Almost 5 times the cost of the original medical!

I know it's air worrying the procedure but u will be fine!


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

in3deep said:


> I dun have any special tips mate... I juz coughed whatever I could... Doesn't have to be a lot.. A few ml is fine.. It helped that I could do it at home
> 
> I got asked to do tis test by global health of Australia immigration... They contacted me via email aft my doctor had forwarded the initial medical test results
> 
> ...


But in my Case global health has not contacted me instead it was that panel doctor who did my first medical and he told me over the phone about referring me to chest specialist, May be he was infoarmed by global health, I think I am getting too much worried about small things but it's not in my hand.

I hope and pray you get your grant soon.


----------



## monstervijay (Jun 29, 2014)

*Help*

Hi,

I am also on the same page. Going tomorrow to the panel doctor for further investigation. I would like to know do you been grant Visa if the sputum test is negative.
Please reply I am much tensed about the Visa.


Also if the sputum test is positive do they give time for recovery?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

msaeed said:


> Dear Fellow Forum Members, kindly share you experience and any assistance.
> 
> Due to my history of old TB after my medical examination I see this notification in my medical status..603 Chest clinic investigation on current state of tuberculosis..referred..
> 
> ...


Off topic, how did you get your residence visa in the UAE? as far as I know they STRICTLY ban anyone with any history of TB, healed or not healed .....


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

and if you cannot cough up sputum, get any utensil, put some water in it, boil it and inhale the water vapor, it will irritate your chest a bit and force you to cough up sputum, since saliva-only samples are no good.


I know this from when I had to undergo it 4 years ago (did not have scars or anything but the doctor wanted to rule out TB for no reason !)


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> Off topic, how did you get your residence visa in the UAE? as far as I know they STRICTLY ban anyone with any history of TB, healed or not healed .....


Yes they do for any new visas but people who are renewing visas with the same company can get there visa renewed if they sign an undertaking for following up with the xray every three or six months as advised by the health officials in HADD, May be this rule was not there in 2007 as my case is proof of it, and there is no reason for me to lie, I am working in the same company since 2007 and they renewed my visa in 2010 and again in 2013 every single time but with the health undertaking, if I switch jobs now and a new visa is going to be applied for me then I think I will not get my medicals cleared, this is one of the reasons I applied for immigration, I go for xray every 3 or 6 months to HAAD.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

msaeed said:


> Yes they do for any new visas but people who are renewing visas can get there visa renewed if they sign an undertaking for following up with the xray every three or six months as advised by the health officials in HADD, May be this rule was not there in 2007 as my case is proof of it, and there is no reason for me to lie, I am working in the same company since 2007 and they renewed my visa in 2010 and again in 2013 every single time but with the health undertaking, if I switch jobs now and a new visa is going to be applied for me then I think I will not get my medicals cleared, this is one of the reasons I applied for immigration, I go for xray every 3 or 6 months to HAAD.


Brother I did not suggest that you were lying at all I was just curious to know.

and yes change of sponsor is treated as a new visa and it wouldn't be cleared  I wish insha Allah you get your AUS PR before you have to


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> Brother I did not suggest that you were lying at all I was just curious to know.
> 
> and yes change of sponsor is treated as a new visa and it wouldn't be cleared  I wish insha Allah you get your AUS PR before you have to


Brother no issues you were right with your conclusion as these small things are only known to those people who have went through all this, Alhamdulillah I already got my PR on 19th of June, I think you didn't noticed it in my signature  and frankly speaking only this forced me to go for PR as I was really pissed of for not being able to change the job only because of this stupid and in human law.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

msaeed said:


> Brother no issues you were right with your conclusion as these small things are only known to those people who have went through all this, Alhamdulillah I already got my PR on 19th of June, I think you didn't noticed it in my signature  and frankly speaking only this forced me to go for PR as I was really pissed of for not being able to change the job only because of this stupid and in human law.


Alhamdulillah .... yes I did not notice it ...... now u r free at least


----------



## Immigrant_2907 (Jul 30, 2013)

Friends i have the same issue. I had TB in 2012 but i'm fully recovered now. Could you all share your feed-back about what happened to your medical? I have to give my medical in next 3 months. Your feedback would really encourage me as i already have invest a lot of money.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Immigrant_2907 said:


> Friends i have the same issue. I had TB in 2012 but i'm fully recovered now. Could you all share your feed-back about what happened to your medical? I have to give my medical in next 3 months. Your feedback would really encourage me as i already have invest a lot of money.


I was in same situation as yours, if you are totally cured and went through the full course then you don't have to worry about at all, just declare it in your medical form when you go for medicals to hospital that you had TB 2 years go but now you are totally cured and fit, if you have any x rays and reports of your treatment then give it to the clinic also, but eventually they will redo all the tests again including x rays and sputum test for TB culture whose result takes 8 weeks to come out and then you are all set to go, CO will ask you to sign a Health undertaking form 815 and then INSHALLAH you will get the grant..


----------



## Immigrant_2907 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks a lot for sharing your experience with encouragement. I was quiet worried about the results but now it seems that i will be granted InshaAllah.


----------



## tarunp25 (Mar 7, 2014)

in3deep said:


> i had the same thing when applying for a student visa
> 
> the frustrating thing was i never even had Tb history
> 
> ...


Hello in3deep,

I am now sailing in the same boat as you had. Can you please state the results/outcome after you gave samples for the tests?

Please help!!!


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

tarunp25 said:


> Hello in3deep,
> 
> I am now sailing in the same boat as you had. Can you please state the results/outcome after you gave samples for the tests?
> 
> Please help!!!


Hi Tarun, 

I see that you have ceared your medicals and got a grant. congrats!! we have a similar situation. Please provide your inputs. 

After our first visa medicals, I see an update on site that my spouse visa medicals have *603 Chest clinic investigation on current state of tuberculosis status as required. *We do not have any email or indication asking us to go for further tests. 

Right now we donot have any CO. Do we need to further wait for CO allocation or any communication for further tests or should we go with what the site says? Please advice. 

thanks


----------



## tarunp25 (Mar 7, 2014)

kalukuri said:


> Hi Tarun,
> 
> I see that you have ceared your medicals and got a grant. congrats!! we have a similar situation. Please provide your inputs.
> 
> ...


Hello kalukuri,

I have come back to Expat Forum after a long time specifically to answer your question as I understand the pain you are in as I had been through the same.

Now coming to your question, there are certainly many parallel ways I approached to analyse my situation when I got 603 for myself. I would suggest you to do the following:

1. Get a Chest Xray done again and go to a pulmonologist and check if there is a real issue. If YES, how big is it. If No, read following things.

2. Now, if you know that there is nothing to worry about from the Chest Xray, sit tight, relax and don't go for the exam - 603. I lost huge time and money as I listened to the hospital which did the test and went for the exam which costed money and time and profit to the hospital (This is my personal opinion however you should take your own decision to go or not to go).

3. Contact the AU Health Dept of Immigration at - "[email protected]" and say that you see this 603 status and are you required to take any action. If they say that you need to go for the exam, than go for it. If they say that your case is under review or no action is required from you. Sit and relax, don't go for test.

4. If the health dept does not ask for test 603, Wait for the CO. In my case once CO was allocated, he contacted the Health dept which passed my case and I got the grant in two days.

Conclusion is to do as the immigration says and dont necessarily abide by the hospital (This is how it worked in my case, however may not be true in all cases so make your decision not based on my experience)

I hope this helps. If you have further queries, let me know.


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

tarunp25 said:


> Hello kalukuri,
> 
> I have come back to Expat Forum after a long time specifically to answer your question as I understand the pain you are in as I had been through the same.
> 
> ...


Thanks much Tarun for taking out time to repond my query. I thought , you might have left expat and my query will never be answered. Once again thanks for posting reply. It really means a lot to us. 

As we are not sure of how to proceed further. We went to out family friend and got the diagnosis. Pulmonologist said, that might be issue because of the old TB scar and given some blood test. we are waiting for results right now. At the same time, we thought of waiting for the CO instead of going further with the panel diagnostic center. 

I see that you went thru the tests the panel doctor suggested, what all the tests did he suggest? Was culture part of it? I hear that culture result will take 8 weeks and from timeline i see that within two weeks of your medicals, your medicals grant is issued. Could you please clarify, what happened? 

Also which part of India do you belong to? I am from hyderabad

Thanks


----------



## tarunp25 (Mar 7, 2014)

kalukuri said:


> Thanks much Tarun for taking out time to repond my query. I thought , you might have left expat and my query will never be answered. Once again thanks for posting reply. It really means a lot to us.
> 
> As we are not sure of how to proceed further. We went to out family friend and got the diagnosis. Pulmonologist said, that might be issue because of the old TB scar and given some blood test. we are waiting for results right now. At the same time, we thought of waiting for the CO instead of going further with the panel diagnostic center.
> 
> ...


Hello kalukuri,

I had gone for the test as the panel hospital scared me and had to go for 603 test which is sputum culture and yes it takes 2 months (8 weeks).

But I had not loose hope, I contacted the health dept of immigration and they said that there is nothing required at the moment and I waited for CO as well. Once CO was allocated, he contacted the Health Dept who approved my medical as there was no TB. Hence my case got resolved and I got the grant. 

If you had started Sputum, it is good as if CO asks you for sputum, you already have started it and hence you save some time. But in many cases CO never asks for sputum and the health dept simply gets you going based on the reports they ask the panel hospital to upload.

The decision is yours. I did the sputum because hospital scared me and also I thought if the CO will be allocated after 1 month and he asks for sputum, I would already have saved 1 months by doing it earlier. But I was never asked for sputum.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks Tarun. This info helps.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

kalukuri said:


> Thanks Tarun. This info helps.


Hi,

Whats the status of your wife 603 test? Are she going through Sputum culture test? Did you contacted AU Health Dept of Immigration ([email protected]) regarding this as suggested by fellow form member? If yes how much time they taken to reply back to your email? 

I am asking so many questions because, my wife emedical report status says " 603 Chest clinic investigation on current state of tuberculosis Required".

*I also received email SAYING:*

Dear Customer,

I refer to your medical results received by Bupa for your Australian visa application.

The *Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC)* has advised that further information is required before it can be determined whether you meet the health criteria for entry to Australia.

It is therefore necessary for you to undergo a further medical examination. Please attend the panel clinic where your initial medical examination was performed. If it is not possible for you to do so, an alternative panel clinic may be approached for this follow-up request. The additional requirements have been loaded into the electronic system and available for the Panel Physician to record the results.

Please present your passport at the time of examination.

Please see the attached *Moc Opinion Letter for a list of the assessments you are required to complete*. 

Please note that all costs involved in the examination are your responsibility.

*Processing requirements provide a time limit of 28 days for you to provide reports to this office*. If we have not received the additional information or the case officer has not heard from you by that time, the case officer may proceed to decide this application on the basis of the available information. (Please note: some testing and treatment, such as those for tuberculosis, may take longer than 90 days).

Please contact your case officer if you require further information or you are unable to meet the requested timeframe.

Yours Sincerely,

Offshore Health Assessor

*MOC Opinion Letter Screenshot:*










They are giving me 28 days to provide the test result but there panel hospital saying they will take 8 Weeks (56 Days) to announce test result. 

Please advice what should I Do ? :/ 

On side note: My wife family doctor told her she had pneumonia when she was 5 year old and scar could be due to pneumonia.


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Whats the status of your wife 603 test? Are she going through Sputum culture test? Did you contacted AU Health Dept of Immigration ([email protected]) regarding this as suggested by fellow form member? If yes how much time they taken to reply back to your email?
> 
> ...



Hi, 

Our eMedical show that we are required to give 603 Test but we thought of waiting for CO and will proceed as per their requirement. As of today we havent heard anything from CO or MOC.

May be we will recieve something like yours in coming days. 

Here is our story, we proactively initiated medicals and got to know there is something not clear in Chest xray for my spouse. So instead of proceeding with panel doctor we went to family doctor and had additional tests and then contacted pulmonologist. Pulmonologist confirmed that there is very minor TB infections that has just started. He confirmed this through TB blood test. For this result will be available in 2 days. 

So we immediately started off treatment. so far 1 month is completed. 

Right now we are waiting for the CO/MOC. May be we will hear something similar to yours in coming days. 

If I were you in current situation, I will have the diagnosis myself to rule out active TB and then go with the tests MOC has requested in email. 

For TB related they will know that test results will come after 8 weeks so no need to worry about updating them within 28 days. 

Once you have given samples, you can update CO/ MOC that results are awaited. 

We both are sailing in same boat. Please do update on your proceedings and changes..


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi All

I underwent my medicals at Fortis, Bg Rd Bnagalore last week. Status of my tests show completed, while it shows incomplete for my wife. When I enquired with the hospital they said, there is some issue with my wife's xray and the report has still not come from the radiologist.

My question, does it really take more than a week for the chest xray report.
Has anyone else noticed such issues being reported for no reason, I say this because my wife has no symptoms of any TB. Also, I do not trust this big chain of hospitals.
If the hospital now report any abnormality what should I be doing, my CO is not assigned yet. I hear the cost of TB tests are very high.
Please suggest


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

rameshkd said:


> Hi All
> 
> I underwent my medicals at Fortis, Bg Rd Bnagalore last week. Status of my tests show completed, while it shows incomplete for my wife. When I enquired with the hospital they said, there is some issue with my wife's xray and the report has still not come from the radiologist.
> 
> ...


rameshkd, In our case, my spouse medicals are reflected after 1 week with status as 603 required. Actually, any kind of doubt in chest xray leads B grade for the panel doctor. check it here http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf

Thus 603 is autogenerated for such cases. In this thread itself we could see for one applicant though 603 is requested, he wasnt asked for TB tests by CO. So lets hope for the best and move forward. 

One essential, check urselves with your doctors regarding abnormality in chest xray and rule out active TB.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you for the clarification. After following up with the hospital they have now uploaded the xray, showing Completed on emefical. I assume Completed means no issues.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

kalukuri said:


> Thanks Tarun. This info helps.


My wife family doctor saw her latest X-Ray and said there is nothing which cause any concern and panel hospitals regularly do such things just to show how alert they are and making good money out of it. As Panel Hospital Sputum test price are 4 times higher than market price. Three Sample Sputum test in SLR lab is only total Rs. 1800/- 

My agent told me if I will change Panel Hospital for Sputum test my previous hospital will get pissed off. And they are the one who have to submit my wife final report.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

About2013 said:


> My wife family doctor saw her latest X-Ray and said there is nothing which cause any concern and panel hospitals regularly do such things just to show how alert they are and making good money out of it. As Panel Hospital Sputum test price are 4 times higher than market price. Three Sample Sputum test in SLR lab is only total Rs. 1800/-
> 
> My agent told me if I will change Panel Hospital for Sputum test my previous hospital will get pissed off. And they are the one who have to submit my wife final report.



These big chain of hospitals are bunch of money making centers. As suggested by others let the immigration department take a call on the tests. If there are no issues right now there is no reason to be worried. I've done the same.


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

About2013 said:


> My wife family doctor saw her latest X-Ray and said there is nothing which cause any concern and panel hospitals regularly do such things just to show how alert they are and making good money out of it. As Panel Hospital Sputum test price are 4 times higher than market price. Three Sample Sputum test in SLR lab is only total Rs. 1800/-
> 
> My agent told me if I will change Panel Hospital for Sputum test my previous hospital will get pissed off. And they are the one who have to submit my wife final report.



I understand, but here we dont have any choice right? Also I guess Immi has asked to go for smear and culture for your wife. Its always better to start with the panel doctors only. 

Please do update how it went further


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

kalukuri said:


> I understand, but here we dont have any choice right? Also I guess Immi has asked to go for smear and culture for your wife. Its always better to start with the panel doctors only.
> 
> Please do update how it went further


Ya, true. Now she will go for parallel smear & sputum test at SLR lab also, so that if in case Panel Hospital report differ. And also TB Gold.


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Ya, true. Now she will go for parallel smear & sputum test at SLR lab also, so that if in case Panel Hospital report differ. And also TB Gold.


Have you initiated smear and culture for your wife? Is it the same panel doctor lab, where the smear and culture is being processed or different one? What are the costs?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

kalukuri said:


> Have you initiated smear and culture for your wife? Is it the same panel doctor lab, where the smear and culture is being processed or different one? What are the costs?


Hi,

Ya, today she given her first sputum sample to same panel hospital lab. COST is Rs. 2450 per sample which means 2450x3 = Rs. 7350

Tonight she will also give her blood sample for TB Gold test to private lab SRL Ranbaxy (Rs 2850) as we know she don't have TB. We are thinking to submit this report to CO as secondary evidence, it might be possible CO accept it and don't wait for 8 weeks. 

And we are also thinking to go for three sample sputum smear and culture test in private lab also as it cost only Rs 1800 and result will come in next 8 weeks.

In case panel hospital lab result came different than private lab result.

In India we can't blindly trust testing lab results, as in past I had bad experience when it comes to lab tests.


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ya, today she given her first sputum sample to same panel hospital lab. COST is Rs. 2450 per sample which means 2450x3 = Rs. 7350
> 
> ...


Thanks for the details. Your approach is good. I dont know if CO will accept TB gold test results, hope they do. Other wise going for spumtum culture and waiting for 8 weeks is really painful. We donot know how ours will be. Just waiting to hear from CO. Please let us know what the CO comments are for your TB gold test. 

It just reminds me, I think Immi accepts tests only from the panel physician. If they does TB gold test, I think its good to get it done from thier end as Immi trust panel first.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

kalukuri said:


> Thanks for the details. Your approach is good. I dont know if CO will accept TB gold test results, hope they do. Other wise going for spumtum culture and waiting for 8 weeks is really painful. We donot know how ours will be. Just waiting to hear from CO. Please let us know what the CO comments are for your TB gold test.
> 
> It just reminds me, I think Immi accepts tests only from the panel physician. If they does TB gold test, I think its good to get it done from thier end as Immi trust panel first.


Thanks for your suggestion on TB Gold Test. I will check if another panel hospital lab do TB Gold. 

Going for extra / separate test from another lab is to take second opinion, as we have already invested a lot (time and money) in this whole process. And can't take any chance.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion on TB Gold Test. I will check if another panel hospital lab do TB Gold.
> 
> Going for extra / separate test from another lab is to take second opinion, as we have already invested a lot (time and money) in this whole process. And can't take any chance.


*Update*: Just contacted another panel lab they said they charge Rs. 3000 for "TB GOLD FERON" test and report will be available on 4th day, if my wife gives her sample before 11:30 am.


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

About2013 said:


> *Update*: Just contacted another panel lab they said they charge Rs. 3000 for "TB GOLD FERON" test and report will be available on 4th day, if my wife gives her sample before 11:30 am.


Thanks for the update. Hope everything turns out for good and have grant soon.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

kalukuri said:


> Thanks for the update. Hope everything turns out for good and have grant soon.



Today she had given 3rd and final Sputum sample. Today her 1st sample was rejected. She was asked to take Sodium chloride steam and give another sample, which she did.

After hour wait, finally they approved her sample and told that they will inform DIAC that she had 603 test. And 603 Emedical status will be changed once final result will be out. 

Now :fingerscrossed:

Tonight she will also have TB Gold Test as well.


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Today she had given 3rd and final Sputum sample. Today her 1st sample was rejected. She was asked to take Sodium chloride steam and give another sample, which she did.
> 
> After hour wait, finally they approved her sample and told that they will inform DIAC that she had 603 test. And 603 Emedical status will be changed once final result will be out.
> 
> ...


Good that giving samples are done. When is the anticipated time for the final result? Did they give any date?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

kalukuri said:


> Good that giving samples are done. When is the anticipated time for the final result? Did they give any date?


8 Weeks from 3rd sample. 

They told me I can expect the result in last week of May.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

About2013 said:


> 8 Weeks from 3rd sample.
> 
> They told me I can expect the result in last week of May.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Hi About2013, 

Have you sent TB gold test result to CO? Did he comment anything on this regard? kindky update.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

kalukuri said:


> Hi About2013,
> 
> Have you sent TB gold test result to CO? Did he comment anything on this regard? kindky update.


Hi,

My wife had TB Gold test from panel hospital and her result is NEGATIVE which means she don't have active or latent tuberculosis ( Non-active). 

We uploaded the result scan copy to Immigration Website. CO is not allotted yet. 

Yesterday, Immigration Office yet again resent the same 603 letter which they had sent for sputum test. My agent has asked immigration dept. why they are resending the same document again.

I today called up the panel hospital and asked them about the status of my Sputum test result. They told me one report is out which is NEGATIVE and they are waiting for Sputum result. 

I forwarded the panel hospital TB Gold test report & Immigration mail i received from my agent. 

Lets see what happen next. 

Onside note:

I think TB Gold test should be mandatory and if result is Positive then only they should go for Sputum test.

As TB Gold test checks, if someone have Active and Non-Active tuberculosis. Test result comes within 48 hours. 

But doing so will financially hurt panel hospitals. 


Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

About2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife had TB Gold test from panel hospital and her result is NEGATIVE which means she don't have active or latent tuberculosis ( Non-active).
> 
> ...




well, TB Gold is - as the name implies - the gold standard in TB tests, however, DIBP relies only on Chest X-Ray and - subsequently if the X-Ray is inconclusive - sputum culture ..... TB Gold is not considered by them .....


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> well, TB Gold is - as the name implies - the gold standard in TB tests, however, DIBP relies only on Chest X-Ray and - subsequently if the X-Ray is inconclusive - sputum culture ..... TB Gold is not considered by them .....


Sputum test cause more Money and Time. 

X-Ray (If POSITIVE) -> TB Gold Test (If POSITIVE) -> Sputum Test 

When we have quicker detection process, I don't understand why DIBP not going for it.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

About2013 said:


> Sputum test cause more Money and Time.
> 
> X-Ray (If POSITIVE) -> TB Gold Test (If POSITIVE) -> Sputum Test
> 
> When we have quicker detection process, I don't understand why DIBP not going for it.


I understand ..... but it is what it is, man .....


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Sputum test cause more Money and Time.
> 
> X-Ray (If POSITIVE) -> TB Gold Test (If POSITIVE) -> Sputum Test
> 
> When we have quicker detection process, I don't understand why DIBP not going for it.



Hi

Hope you got negative result for the sputum test. Did you submit these to immi? My spouse went through the sputum test and currently waiting for results. 

Do you need to undergo any chest xray after the sputum results. Interested to know how the things are moving and also the timeliness once we submit our results to immi. 

Appreciate your reply. 

regards


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

kalukuri said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope you got negative result for the sputum test. Did you submit these to immi? My spouse went through the sputum test and currently waiting for results.
> 
> ...


Have you received the sputum tests result as you were expecting the results by May end ?? If yes, how much time did it take and have they further requested for X-Ray again ??

Thanks & regards.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

kalukuri said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope you got negative result for the sputum test. Did you submit these to immi? My spouse went through the sputum test and currently waiting for results.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Two weeks back, I called my panel hospital. They told me it will take them one more week to get the result of Final 8th week test result.

So, last week I called them and they told me I have to visit panel hospital and have to pay Rs 1400 (Two X-Rays) + Rs 1200 (Doctor Consultation).


Next day we visited the panel hospital and my wife gone through yet another X-ray. This time they printout on x-RAY film and handover it to us. We then went to OPD and meet the doctor. My wife X-ray and Sputum reports were examined by Junior doctor as Doctor was not there and they looked puzzled and asked us to wait outside, which almost give us heart attack  


After few minutes senior doctor came to his cabin and we were asked to go to his cabin. After checking the X-Ray, Panel Doctor said [almost WTF ] its STUPIDITY. 

Junior doctors also said we were confused as we also don't see any thing in the X-ray too. Then I showed by wife TB Gold test (conducted at same hospital) result, which was also NEGATIVE. Doctor mentioned that test report in his remarks and asked us to handover all the documents to hospital visa medical inspection desk. 

Hospital visa desk told me they will update it in their system. After Three working days 603 Status changed from "Required" to "Pending" to "completed". 

Whole process cost us TWO Months delay and extra Rs. 25,000


*My advise *:

If you or any one in you application ever had *Pneumonia* or *TB*. You must go for TB Gold Test (Panel Hospital OPD) before going for Medical test. At this time you don't need to mention you are doing it for visa or visit Panel Hospital Visa Desk. 

If positive consults TB specialist and start you medicine right away.

And, if TB Gold test result is negative take that report along with you and only show *if they says there is anomaly in your X-ray*.

By doing so you can avoid going through Sputum test. Which will cost you time and money.


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks much for the info. Now since all the tests and hurdles are cleared. Wish you grant soon. 
Did you try calling up the immi (your CO). This might help speeding up process. I have seen in forum that in these situations calling immi helped them to get thier grant sooner. 

Wish you best. 

We are waiting for our sputum results. Do update once you have recieved grant.. We will first one to cheer up as I know the pain of waiting.


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

Hope you have noticed lot of grants today. Did CO request you any more details? Otherwise making a call to DIBP might worth a grant. :fingerscrossed:



About2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Two weeks back, I called my panel hospital. They told me it will take them one more week to get the result of Final 8th week test result.
> 
> ...


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

Here is an update on my application. 

Sputum results for my spouse has come negative. As suggested by panel doctor we got reviewed by chest physician and after 3 days eMedical showed health requirements as complete. Same is reflected in immi account showing health is finalised. 

CO has sent us 815 health undertaking today. We are in process of uploading same. Hope to see grant letter soon.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

kalukuri said:


> Here is an update on my application.
> 
> Sputum results for my spouse has come negative. As suggested by panel doctor we got reviewed by chest physician and after 3 days eMedical showed health requirements as complete. Same is reflected in immi account showing health is finalised.
> 
> CO has sent us 815 health undertaking today. We are in process of uploading same. Hope to see grant letter soon.


What all check ups did the panel doctor do in the review ? Please share


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

phpwiz said:


> What all check ups did the panel doctor do in the review ? Please share


its just a physical review once the sputum results arrive.


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

we recieved out grant today. Thank you all so much.. This forum has been a great help to us.


----------



## phpwiz (Mar 13, 2015)

kalukuri said:


> we recieved out grant today. Thank you all so much.. This forum has been a great help to us.


Congrats. Finally hard work paid.


----------



## justaguy79 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Kalukuri , 

I am in Australia(Sydney) and did Medical+X ray Examination almost 1 month ,

But They have Advised me to do Do 603 for my Wife . They have mentioned in the letter that local clinic will contact me within 2 months . It is almost 1 months now and now one has contacted me for Chest re-check .Below is what is mentioned in the letter .Wanted to check with you if yiu have any idea in how to proceed from here .When they will contact me to do the test ....

What happens now?

Your X-ray and medical file will be sent to a TB clinic nearby. They will contact you in the next few weeks if 

they need you to attend the clinic for further tests. 

How much does it cost? 

All TB testing in Australia is free. There is no cost to you. If you need treatment for TB, that will also be 

free.

How will this affect my visa? 

Your visa application may be delayed while the TB clinic investigates the X-ray problem.


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

justaguy79 said:


> Hi Kalukuri ,
> 
> I am in Australia(Sydney) and did Medical+X ray Examination almost 1 month ,
> 
> ...


Usually they contact in time frame of 45 to 60 days. Actually in our case, when we came to know further investigations will be required, we approached chest physician referred by our family doctor to know the condition. He went through the xray and looking at opacity, he suggested us to undergo TB gold test that takes 3 days to check if at all TB is there or not. after that as it comes negative we are confident there is nothing to worry and underwent 603 test. Purpose of 603 is to diagnose active TB.

Usually when DIBP approaches they request sputum smear and culture which will take 2 months for the results to come. This might be the indication about delay in your visa process that is mentioned in the letter

Note: Please read above thread About2013 has given more details towards each test


----------



## bharathyku (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi all, 
I had primary complex which is otherwise tb when I was a child almost 28 years ago. Not sure if there will be any scar still present? Should I check with a pulmonlogist first before going for the meds? Please advise.


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi - quick question....I received the same document 603 and i underwent all sorts of TB tests including the biopsy. It was cleared by the hospital but again the imm dept has come back and asked for a culture tests

Isnt a biopsy the final test of TB ??

Please let me know what I can do ?


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

bharathyku said:


> Hi all,
> I had primary complex which is otherwise tb when I was a child almost 28 years ago. Not sure if there will be any scar still present? Should I check with a pulmonlogist first before going for the meds? Please advise.


Its always better to have a check up before going for the meds. That way we can have a clear picture on where we stand and can plan time accordingly.


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

christopherterrence said:


> Hi - quick question....I received the same document 603 and i underwent all sorts of TB tests including the biopsy. It was cleared by the hospital but again the imm dept has come back and asked for a culture tests
> 
> Isnt a biopsy the final test of TB ??
> 
> Please let me know what I can do ?


I didn't understand. What kind of TB tests did you undergo? Is it through the immi approved panel hospital where your meds are done? 

Even though there are some advanced TB test Immi is based on Culture tests. whatever their reasons might be. 

Also I think its clearly mentioned in 603 that you are required to undergo culture test. So better to go for that if you are clear you don't have a TB(which I assume you don't) and this need to be done by the panel hospital. Usually the culture tests will be done at other hospital again it will be referred by the panel hospital itself. 

So please remember all kind of tests should be done as mentioned by immi dept and at panel hospital as the panel physician is the one who signs your report and sends it further to immi. Hope this info helps. If you need more let me know.


----------



## christopherterrence (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi - i underwent the following tests in Elbit Bangalore itself

a) Mantoux
b) ACE Test
c) Routine Blood test
d) Spirometry (something like that)
and finally
e) bronchoscopy (biopsy)

All the tests reports came negative for TB. Not too sure why I am asked to do some tests. Is it normal


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

I m on the same platform......though a total of 4 doctors have said that by no chance do i have TB yet i need to undergo sputum test and re chest xray after 3 months.....request any1 to share their experience on the same??


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

aussieby2016 said:


> I m on the same platform......though a total of 4 doctors have said that by no chance do i have TB yet i need to undergo sputum test and re chest xray after 3 months.....request any1 to share their experience on the same??


Its good that you know culture tests will be clean. Now
There isn't much option left but to undergo tests requested by immi. 

Even though there are advance tests to determine TB but immu prefers same old tests.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

kalukuri said:


> Its good that you know culture tests will be clean. Now
> There isn't much option left but to undergo tests requested by immi.
> 
> Even though there are advance tests to determine TB but immu prefers same old tests.


We should suggest immu to also consider results of other tests which take less time yet give correct results....:juggle:


----------



## KSR2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Please help me out.

Lodged in immi on 4 Nov 2015 by my employer.

Same 603 case investigation

Had all the test done by Feb 15

And got mail requesting form 815 on 22 Feb

After that no update 

Usually how much time it takes after submitting form 815 to get 457 Visa grant


----------



## KSR2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Finally got the visa grant today


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

ksr2016 said:


> finally got the visa grant today


congrats.....

Btw hw much time did it take from the first sputum sample to the test result date.....

Did co contact u during this duration?

After results did u follow up with dibp or it was all automatic process by them?

Thanks.....


----------



## KSR2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

First sputum test is on 15 dec 2015
Result came on 9th feb 2016
CO didn't called me in between.
Diagnosis center did all the work from test to report upload.
And automatically everything done in immi portal. I didn't follow up.


----------



## KSR2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

aussieby2016 said:


> ksr2016 said:
> 
> 
> > finally got the visa grant today
> ...


First sputum test is on 15 dec 2015
Result came on 9th feb 2016
CO didn't called me in between.
Diagnosis center did all the work from test to report upload. 
And automatically everything done in immi portal. I didn't follow up.


----------



## glowingsun (May 1, 2014)

Me too in the same boat, about to start my sputum test..!!


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

glowingsun said:


> Me too in the same boat, about to start my sputum test..!!


hi.. welcome to this unlucky boat!!! whr did u undergo ur medicals??


----------



## glowingsun (May 1, 2014)

aussieby2016 said:


> congrats.....
> 
> Btw hw much time did it take from the first sputum sample to the test result date.....
> 
> ...


Did you take this test in Delhi only ?? I have been also asked for same test.


----------



## glowingsun (May 1, 2014)

aussieby2016 said:


> hi.. welcome to this unlucky boat!!! whr did u undergo ur medicals??



As I took my initial tests in Delhi only, so will have to take up here only. Did you also took in Delhi ?


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

glowingsun said:


> As I took my initial tests in Delhi only, so will have to take up here only. Did you also took in Delhi ?


yuup..medicals at max panchsheel park....but sputum test at SRL lab Gurgaon.....


----------



## glowingsun (May 1, 2014)

Hi, Hope by now, you would have got results of your sputum test. Is it updated in your eMedical ?


----------



## hitpal (Apr 19, 2016)

I got my tests done 3 weeks back for my family and myself in Delhi, India. Except me, all the cases are cleared. For me it shows "*Required*" for "603 Respiratory Specialist Investigation on Current Status of Tuberculosis". 
Not sure what does it mean? 
What do I need to do? I haven't got any email on the same.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

glowingsun said:


> Hi, Hope by now, you would have got results of your sputum test. Is it updated in your eMedical ?


yeah... by god's grace I got it yesterday and got my medicals cleared too.....updating in emedical would take 48 hrs.....hope to get my visa soon....


----------



## glowingsun (May 1, 2014)

aussieby2016 said:


> yeah... by god's grace I got it yesterday and got my medicals cleared too.....updating in emedical would take 48 hrs.....hope to get my visa soon....


Good Luck, Nice to know. I got my tests done, still lot many days to wait to get results.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

glowingsun said:


> Good Luck, Nice to know. I got my tests done, still lot many days to wait to get results.


do contact them as soon as u complete the 8th week..........waiting is all we can do.....


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Jst wanna noe one thing.....is it bttr to upload form 815 beforehand even if any1 has had a false medical finding so as to speed up the grant process......


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

aussieby2016 said:


> Jst wanna noe one thing.....is it bttr to upload form 815 beforehand even if any1 has had a false medical finding so as to speed up the grant process......


It doesn't really make a difference in terms of the speed.


----------



## buntypatel1988 (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi All,

I along with my wife completed our medical for 190 Visa and status of our medical is Health Clearance provided for both of us.

Now my wife have small scar in her lung due to TB initial stage infection and we tell the entire story along with X-ray and medical treatment given in 2013 to cure the infection.

Is there any chance that we will be referred for further Tests (Sputum test) by Co or this health clearance will be suffice enough to proceed with visa processing?

Regards


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

If health clearance has been provided then u dnt need to worry.....


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

how much time does it take for grant from submission of Form 815....


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi friends,
CO has been allocated today. CO has requested for Immigration Health Examinations for spouse. BUPA (MOC) had deferred her health assessment and asked to compete 603 Respiratory specialist (pulmonologist) investigation and report for current status regarding tuberculosis. It will take 3 months to complete. She has already given sputum samples to the panel doctor and test are ongoing. 

She was also falsely identified as TB patient 7 years back and had taken full treatment but later it was found that she didn't have TB. However we don't have documents to prove it and hence didn't mentioned in the health declarations. The hospital says it has also lost/misplaced the documents due to earthquake last year. 

I am confused on what will be the best way to reply the CO in above conditions? Hoping to get advice on it.

Thank you


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

sudeepkc said:


> Hi friends,
> CO has been allocated today. CO has requested for Immigration Health Examinations for spouse. BUPA (MOC) had deferred her health assessment and asked to compete 603 Respiratory specialist (pulmonologist) investigation and report for current status regarding tuberculosis. It will take 3 months to complete. She has already given sputum samples to the panel doctor and test are ongoing.
> 
> She was also falsely identified as TB patient 7 years back and had taken full treatment but later it was found that she didn't have TB. However we don't have documents to prove it and hence didn't mentioned in the health declarations. The hospital says it has also lost/misplaced the documents due to earthquake last year.
> ...


hi sudeep.....don't worry its all a part of their procedure....moreover if you are sure that she was wrongly identified as a TB patient a few years back, it should ease you more.... 
Now since she has already given her samples, she might have received the receipt of payment on first day of sample along with referral letters from where she had undergone her medicals.....scan all of them and send it to your case officer......also do state that since the results would take 3 months to complete, health clearance from the hospital would be deferred.....
Usually DIBP does not pay heed to previous documents of medicals moreover if its TB they get extra cautious...so wait for the results and then intimate your CO once you get your negative results....they would then process your case soon.....all the best.....


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

*Thank You*

Hi aussieby2016,
Thank you for the advice. Its been just two weeks since she had the samples taken for TB test. However we weren't given any receipts from the clinic as the test was free. We are planning to write mail (upload) stating the status and also attaching mail from BUPA, MOC Opinion and Referral Letter extracted from e-medical website. We wont be disclosing the previous treatment of TB to CO. 
I infer from the forum that there is no other option than waiting for the sputum test results and X-Ray a month after it. Or can we request for Health Undertaking Statement(form 815) from CO to expedite the grant? 

Regards,
Sudeep


aussieby2016 said:


> hi sudeep.....don't worry its all a part of their procedure....moreover if you are sure that she was wrongly identified as a TB patient a few years back, it should ease you more....
> Now since she has already given her samples, she might have received the receipt of payment on first day of sample along with referral letters from where she had undergone her medicals.....scan all of them and send it to your case officer......also do state that since the results would take 3 months to complete, health clearance from the hospital would be deferred.....
> Usually DIBP does not pay heed to previous documents of medicals moreover if its TB they get extra cautious...so wait for the results and then intimate your CO once you get your negative results....they would then process your case soon.....all the best.....


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

sudeepkc said:


> Hi aussieby2016,
> Thank you for the advice. Its been just two weeks since she had the samples taken for TB test. However we weren't given any receipts from the clinic as the test was free. We are planning to write mail (upload) stating the status and also attaching mail from BUPA, MOC Opinion and Referral Letter extracted from e-medical website. We wont be disclosing the previous treatment of TB to CO.
> I infer from the forum that there is no other option than waiting for the sputum test results and X-Ray a month after it. Or can we request for Health Undertaking Statement(form 815) from CO to expedite the grant?
> 
> ...


indeed its a tunnel which totally dark but u just need to walk through the entire length and there Is bright sunshine waiting.......health undertaking is asked by the CO as the last step before grant....so you can try to upload it beforehand to have some time saved...all the best for your grant....


----------



## glowingsun (May 1, 2014)

aussieby2016 said:


> indeed its a tunnel which totally dark but u just need to walk through the entire length and there Is bright sunshine waiting.......health undertaking is asked by the CO as the last step before grant....so you can try to upload it beforehand to have some time saved...all the best for your grant....


Hi Aussieby2016, 

Hope you are doing fine, it's been long time you submitted your 815, seems they are too slow.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

glowingsun said:


> Hi Aussieby2016,
> 
> Hope you are doing fine, it's been long time you submitted your 815, seems they are too slow.


hi....DIBP is working which can be said to be worst than slow.....
looks like one fine day they are going to send me a grant with the next day's IED.....fearing this as my medicals would be expiring in the next three months....


----------



## glowingsun (May 1, 2014)

aussieby2016 said:


> hi....DIBP is working which can be said to be worst than slow.....
> looks like one fine day they are going to send me a grant with the next day's IED.....fearing this as my medicals would be expiring in the next three months....


Is It...?? Medicals going to expire in 3 months...means..? I didn't get. When your medicals were completed, does it expires in 6 months or 1 year ? I am asking so much because mines is also the same case.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

glowingsun said:


> Is It...?? Medicals going to expire in 3 months...means..? I didn't get. When your medicals were completed, does it expires in 6 months or 1 year ? I am asking so much because mines is also the same case.


if you fill form 815...then your medicals expires in 6 months from the day you get clearance from DIBP....I got it on 22nd April 2016....so in six months time ie 21st October it would expire......cant say about the procedure after the expiry but definitely nervy days for me these days....

have you filled form 815??


----------



## glowingsun (May 1, 2014)

Yes....just now did it. Status now is completed.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

glowingsun said:


> Yes....just now did it. Status now is completed.


so you might have read in DIBP's website which states :
"Your health clearance is usually valid for 12 months. However, if you are asked to sign a health undertaking, your health clearance is valid for six months."

Hence by signing 815 your health is valid to only 6 months from the day of clearance by DIBP....


----------



## glowingsun (May 1, 2014)

aussieby2016 said:


> if you fill form 815...then your medicals expires in 6 months from the day you get clearance from DIBP....I got it on 22nd April 2016....so in six months time ie 21st October it would expire......cant say about the procedure after the expiry but definitely nervy days for me these days....
> 
> have you filled form 815??





aussieby2016 said:


> so you might have read in DIBP's website which states :
> "Your health clearance is usually valid for 12 months. However, if you are asked to sign a health undertaking, your health clearance is valid for six months."
> 
> Hence by signing 815 your health is valid to only 6 months from the day of clearance by DIBP....



Ohhh...Just now got it, so that means we won't be getting enough time to plan for IED. That's bad of them. BTW, you have updated about Employment verification also, What exactly they asked in that?


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

glowingsun said:


> Ohhh...Just now got it, so that means we won't be getting enough time to plan for IED. That's bad of them. BTW, you have updated about Employment verification also, What exactly they asked in that?


employment details....from and to working in the company...position...job type and responsibilities.....


----------



## iceman2007 (Jul 20, 2016)

Got a mail from DIBP Offshore Services with the MOC opinion saying that my health assessment is deferred and needs additional information as my X-Ray showed a right para-tracheal opacity. I have started with my sputum & culture sample process from today. The results take nearly 50 - 60 days to come. They have also mentioned to repeat the X Ray after 3 months from the date of this letter. My question is can I take the X- Ray as soon as I get my culture results which is 2 months from today or should I wait for another month after that ? I have not been assigned a case officer yet. They have reused(as it was mentioned in the Emedical letter) the X-Ray which I took for student visa purpose(dropped the idea) before and have given their opinion based on this X-Ray which is 6 months old.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

iceman2007 said:


> Got a mail from DIBP Offshore Services with the MOC opinion saying that my health assessment is deferred and needs additional information as my X-Ray showed a right para-tracheal opacity. I have started with my sputum & culture sample process from today. The results take nearly 50 - 60 days to come. They have also mentioned to repeat the X Ray after 3 months from the date of this letter. My question is can I take the X- Ray as soon as I get my culture results which is 2 months from today or should I wait for another month after that ? I have not been assigned a case officer yet. They have reused(as it was mentioned in the Emedical letter) the X-Ray which I took for student visa purpose(dropped the idea) before and have given their opinion based on this X-Ray which is 6 months old.


hi iceman....you cannot have an xray before 3 months...as in my case, i went on the 89th day and somehow managed to convince them....the hospital are usually very strict in these matters.....so its better to go on the 90th day from the day of medicals as prescribed in the letter.....where are you undergoing your medicals??


----------



## iceman2007 (Jul 20, 2016)

aussieby2016 said:


> hi iceman....you cannot have an xray before 3 months...as in my case, i went on the 89th day and somehow managed to convince them....the hospital are usually very strict in these matters.....so its better to go on the 90th day from the day of medicals as prescribed in the letter.....where are you undergoing your medicals??


Apollo Heart Center, Chennai. Today was my 2nd day of the Sputum test. The result of yesterday(Smear) was negative.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Alhamdullilah...with the grace of almight allah, today i recieved my grant at 6:12AM IST.....

Thanks to all forum members who helped me whenever and however they could.....

Hope to help the fellow applicants in all possible ways i can.....

Patience is a great virtue....so members waiting for your grants just remain patient (though i was losing it in the last few weeks but somehow managed to remain calm)....if today was mine, tomorrow would be yours....all the best everyone waiting....

My timelines are as below (gotto start the next step very soon as dont have much time for IED):

Visa Subclass - 189; ANZSCO - 233211 (Civil Engineering Professionals); ITA and Applied - 22 January 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Karen) - 09 March 2016 (request for Medicals); Medicals Cleared - 22 April 2016; CO Contact (GSM Adelaide - Jamie) - 12 May 2016 (request for Form 815); Employment Verification (by Mail) - 20 May 2016; Grant: 05 August 2016; IED - 22 October 2016
__________________


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

Congratulations.


----------



## glowingsun (May 1, 2014)

Congratulations Aussiby2016...!! IED is quite near for you..!! Me too waiting for my golden mail.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

glowingsun said:


> Congratulations Aussiby2016...!! IED is quite near for you..!! Me too waiting for my golden mail.


thanks...

yeah....the 815 funda....

All the best.....


----------



## glowingsun (May 1, 2014)

aussieby2016 said:


> thanks...
> 
> yeah....the 815 funda....
> 
> All the best.....


Dear aussieby2016,

Just wanted to know one thing:
Did you ever call DIBP inquiring for delay...? Or you ever got any delay mail ?
Also, pls keep updating abt your travel and job plans, my plans should also coincide with yours.

Thanks..!!


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

glowingsun said:


> Dear aussieby2016,
> 
> Just wanted to know one thing:
> Did you ever call DIBP inquiring for delay...? Or you ever got any delay mail ?
> ...


hi glowingsun....

I did enquire about my status about once in a fortnight....though I did receive a standard mail in the month on June that my application is under regular processing, but never got a delay mail....

planning those stuff at the moment.....will surely inform all in about a month.....hopefully would meet you down under with the kangaroos.... 

What is your ANCZO?


----------



## glowingsun (May 1, 2014)

aussieby2016 said:


> hi glowingsun....
> 
> I did enquire about my status about once in a fortnight....though I did receive a standard mail in the month on June that my application is under regular processing, but never got a delay mail....
> 
> ...



OK.... heard that ppl who call, get a push on their application. I tried to reach them twice over phone, however its a long on-hold time, almost 35-40 mins.
Mines is 261311 Analyst programmer.

Thanks..!!


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

glowingsun said:


> OK.... heard that ppl who call, get a push on their application. I tried to reach them twice over phone, however its a long on-hold time, almost 35-40 mins.
> Mines is 261311 Analyst programmer.
> 
> Thanks..!!


you call them up on +61731367000...I usually used to get connected in 2-3 minutes without any hold time.....

and yes calling them up does push up your application but one should not be too frequent in calling them.....when I called them last time they were a bit angry and they read out the dates I had called them up as recorded in their system......but I tried to make them understand that I have ben held up since long, to which they agreed and got pacified......


----------



## glowingsun (May 1, 2014)

aussieby2016 said:


> you call them up on +61731367000...I usually used to get connected in 2-3 minutes without any hold time.....
> 
> and yes calling them up does push up your application but one should not be too frequent in calling them.....when I called them last time they were a bit angry and they read out the dates I had called them up as recorded in their system......but I tried to make them understand that I have ben held up since long, to which they agreed and got pacified......


What Should be the preferable time of the day to call, If calling from India?
I tried once 8:00 AM and once around 10:00 AM India time.
TIA.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

glowingsun said:


> What Should be the preferable time of the day to call, If calling from India?
> I tried once 8:00 AM and once around 10:00 AM India time.
> TIA.


preferably between 7AM and 9AM.....because that's the time I called and found that the call got directly connected without any waiting time.......


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

Appreciate anyone pls advise me: I am going to apply visa 190, however in 4 months back when we applied for student visa, my wife's xray appear a scar, she was required to do several test and they concluded that she got active Tuberculosis and that her sudent visa still under hold while she is ynder treatment. My question is that, if i apply Visa 190 now, CO will let her to continue treatment and postpone the grant visa until she complte treatment or CO will cancel my visa? 
In short, should i lodge visa 190 now while my wife is under treatment ? Thank you.


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

*TB history and cured*

Hi guys,

I have applied for 189 with 60 points in this month and i know it is a long waiting queue for 60 pointers for 2613 code. so i am expecting invite by next year. But in the mean time I wanna know should I start doing medicals from now or should i wait for invitation? Keeping in mind i had TB approx 14 years back and it was cured by taking 6 month medicine course. So below are my concerns :

1. should I start my medicals now or should I wait for invitation ?
2. As I have a TB history, I know i have to go through all extra tests and all. what is the best approach should i take to lesson visa processing time and get my medicals cleared as soon as possible.

3. Also, my wife is pregnant at the moment. so will they perform medical tests for her or do i need to wait for few more months ? 

Help is highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## glowingsun (May 1, 2014)

Till the time, their medical team is not satisfied they will not provide clearance. If medication is being continued, update them each and every point while going for medicals. 
Once the medical centre uploads the medical report for assessment, the Australian medical team will decide the further course of action. Normally, there are separate tests for TB, which takes around 3 months time. So according to my knowledge, I can just suggest that its all in their hands. Better try it.


----------



## glowingsun (May 1, 2014)

Rohit R said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied for 189 with 60 points in this month and i know it is a long waiting queue for 60 pointers for 2613 code. so i am expecting invite by next year. But in the mean time I wanna know should I start doing medicals from now or should i wait for invitation? Keeping in mind i had TB approx 14 years back and it was cured by taking 6 month medicine course. So below are my concerns :
> 
> ...


Hi Rohit,

Find the replies below:

1. Start the medicals after you've received the invitation. 
2. Better for for one round of check up for TB, before you actually go for the Visa medicals. This will give a clear picture.
3. Wait for few months. They will ask for medicals for everyone in the application.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> Appreciate anyone pls advise me: I am going to apply visa 190, however in 4 months back when we applied for student visa, my wife's xray appear a scar, she was required to do several test and they concluded that she got active Tuberculosis and that her sudent visa still under hold while she is ynder treatment. My question is that, if i apply Visa 190 now, CO will let her to continue treatment and postpone the grant visa until she complte treatment or CO will cancel my visa?
> In short, should i lodge visa 190 now while my wife is under treatment ? Thank you.


best would be to wait till treatment is completed.....else CO will put your case on hold till treatment is completed.....very rarely do they cancel someone's visa on grounds of medical condition.....


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Rohit R said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied for 189 with 60 points in this month and i know it is a long waiting queue for 60 pointers for 2613 code. so i am expecting invite by next year. But in the mean time I wanna know should I start doing medicals from now or should i wait for invitation? Keeping in mind i had TB approx 14 years back and it was cured by taking 6 month medicine course. So below are my concerns :
> 
> ...


Hi Rohit,
1. wait for your invitation before starting your medicals....
2. It all depends on the hospital where you undergo medicals and BUPA medical services- DIBP's medical consultant.....if they find something, they will ask for further tests and investigations, else its all clear.....just elaborate them with all your history and carry all previous x-rays, prescriptions etc.
3. Ask the hospital people where you intend to do your tests, as some pregnant women do undergo x-ray while expecting wearing a shield.....(and X-ray is the only tests that hinders medical clearance for women, rest all like blood test, urine etc are not hindered by pregnancy.....

All the best.....


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

glowingsun said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> Find the replies below:
> 
> ...


Thanks glowingsun for your help !!

As I had a TB history, I guess i should start medical process for myself once i receive the invitation as it may take 2-3 months for my medicals. I can do medicals for my wife post delivery. Is it a correct approach ? please shed some light on it.

Thanks


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

aussieby2016 said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 1. wait for your invitation before starting your medicals....
> 2. It all depends on the hospital where you undergo medicals and BUPA medical services- DIBP's medical consultant.....if they find something, they will ask for further tests and investigations, else its all clear.....just elaborate them with all your history and carry all previous x-rays, prescriptions etc.
> 3. Ask the hospital people where you intend to do your tests, as some pregnant women do undergo x-ray while expecting wearing a shield.....(and X-ray is the only tests that hinders medical clearance for women, rest all like blood test, urine etc are not hindered by pregnancy.....
> ...


Thank you so much aussie2016 for your response !! Please find below my comments.

1. Yes, I will wait for invitation.
2. As i have also asked glowingsun too in my previous post, if they find something, I will have to go through all tests and it may take 2-3 months. So is it better to start medical process for myself once i receive the invitation ? I can do medicals for wife later after delivery. OR should i get the medicals done for both at the same time ? Please advice.

3.I have read on forum and found it is always advisable not go for x -ray for pregnant wife. In case CO is assigned after delivery date (which is march 2017) I should not have any problem at all as at that time my wife can go for medicals. Problem lies if CO assigned before delivery date !! in this scenario, my question in point 2 becomes valid too and as per the forum we can ask CO for application hold till delivery date. Hope I am going in right direction  

Thanks


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Rohit R said:


> Thank you so much aussie2016 for your response !! Please find below my comments.
> 
> 1. Yes, I will wait for invitation.
> 2. As i have also asked glowingsun too in my previous post, if they find something, I will have to go through all tests and it may take 2-3 months. So is it better to start medical process for myself once i receive the invitation ? I can do medicals for wife later after delivery. OR should i get the medicals done for both at the same time ? Please advice.
> ...


Rohit firstly with Australian PR there is nothing to worry about....
2. go for your medicals earlier and complete it as soon as possible as you will have handful amount of time for further tests of TB if required....your wife' s medicals can be put on hold and can be completed with the new born's medicals......
3. in case CO gets assigned before your Daddy day, just mail them that the your wife is expecting and her along with the new-born's medicals shall be completed in XX time......CO's are very good and they generally agree to it...you can later upload their medicals and intimate DIBP once they are cleared..... 
All the best...


----------



## Rohit R (May 24, 2014)

aussieby2016 said:


> Rohit firstly with Australian PR there is nothing to worry about....
> 2. go for your medicals earlier and complete it as soon as possible as you will have handful amount of time for further tests of TB if required....your wife' s medicals can be put on hold and can be completed with the new born's medicals......
> 3. in case CO gets assigned before your Daddy day, just mail them that the your wife is expecting and her along with the new-born's medicals shall be completed in XX time......CO's are very good and they generally agree to it...you can later upload their medicals and intimate DIBP once they are cleared.....
> All the best...


Thank you so much aussieby2016. It was really very helpful !!

BTW congrats for your grant !!


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Rohit R said:


> Thank you so much aussieby2016. It was really very helpful !!
> 
> BTW congrats for your grant !!


Thanks...


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

many thanks for your reponse aussieby2016 


aussieby2016 said:


> best would be to wait till treatment is completed.....else CO will put your case on hold till treatment is completed.....very rarely do they cancel someone's visa on grounds of medical condition.....


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

aussieby2016 said:


> you call them up on +61731367000...I usually used to get connected in 2-3 minutes without any hold time.....
> 
> and yes calling them up does push up your application but one should not be too frequent in calling them.....when I called them last time they were a bit angry and they read out the dates I had called them up as recorded in their system......but I tried to make them understand that I have ben held up since long, to which they agreed and got pacified......


Hello Aussieby2016,

Congratz for the grant. I have a question. I underwent medical exam. BUPA MOC has deferred my assessment and asked for 603, Sputum test for TB. Now I know sputum test may take 2-3 months that's why I email my CO (On [email protected]) to extend the deadline for providing docs. But they wont reply to my email. I fear they might just reject my application for not being able to provide docs in 28 days. I tried to call several times but they wont pick up.
How do I let my CO know of the BUPA email??

Thanks


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

*603 Sputum Test*



aussieby2016 said:


> you call them up on +61731367000...I usually used to get connected in 2-3 minutes without any hold time.....
> 
> and yes calling them up does push up your application but one should not be too frequent in calling them.....when I called them last time they were a bit angry and they read out the dates I had called them up as recorded in their system......but I tried to make them understand that I have ben held up since long, to which they agreed and got pacified......


Hello Aussieby2016,

Congratz for the grant. I have a question. I underwent medical exam. BUPA MOC has deferred my assessment and asked for 603, Sputum test for TB. Now I know sputum test may take 2-3 months that's why I email my CO (On [email protected]) to extend the deadline for providing docs. But they wont reply to my email. I fear they might just reject my application for not being able to provide docs in 28 days. I tried to call several times but they wont pick up.
How do I let my CO know of the BUPA email??

Thanks


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hello Aussieby2016,
> 
> Congratz for the grant. I have a question. I underwent medical exam. BUPA MOC has deferred my assessment and asked for 603, Sputum test for TB. Now I know sputum test may take 2-3 months that's why I email my CO (On [email protected]) to extend the deadline for providing docs. But they wont reply to my email. I fear they might just reject my application for not being able to provide docs in 28 days. I tried to call several times but they wont pick up.
> How do I let my CO know of the BUPA email??
> ...


first of all don't worry...you wont be rejected on such grounds....

secondly just mail back at your respective gsm stating that you wont be able to provide medical clearance in the stipulated time and have been referred for additional tests which shall take more than 2 months....also attach copies of your receipts of sputum test and referral letter from doctor.....they would reply back in some weeks stating that they shall put your status on hold till you provide medical clearance.....

I also had same issue, followed the same steps and got my grant.....so nothing to worry about.....


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

aussieby2016 said:


> first of all don't worry...you wont be rejected on such grounds....
> 
> secondly just mail back at your respective gsm stating that you wont be able to provide medical clearance in the stipulated time and have been referred for additional tests which shall take more than 2 months....also attach copies of your receipts of sputum test and referral letter from doctor.....they would reply back in some weeks stating that they shall put your status on hold till you provide medical clearance.....
> 
> I also had same issue, followed the same steps and got my grant.....so nothing to worry about.....


Thanks for the swift response man.

I never had TB neither it ran in my family. They just found a little congestions (Opacity) in my lungs so BUPA wanted to investigate it further. I have emailed my gsm 3 times attaching BUPA referral letter but haven't got a reply. I guess I will just wait.

Oh one thing more. Once I submit all other required docs (except medical) should I press the Button (Information Provided) on my immi account to notify the dept.?


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Thanks for the swift response man.
> 
> I never had TB neither it ran in my family. They just found a little congestions (Opacity) in my lungs so BUPA wanted to investigate it further. I have emailed my gsm 3 times attaching BUPA referral letter but haven't got a reply. I guess I will just wait.
> 
> Oh one thing more. Once I submit all other required docs (except medical) should I press the Button (Information Provided) on my immi account to notify the dept.?


till you don't get medical clearance don't press the button......it indirectly indicates that something is pending from you.....

if you don't have a history, then by my views you should clear it easily.....all the best.....


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

aussieby2016 said:


> till you don't get medical clearance don't press the button......it indirectly indicates that something is pending from you.....
> 
> if you don't have a history, then by my views you should clear it easily.....all the best.....


I called DIBP today and it fortunately got through without waiting. I explained my situation to the lady and she told me not to worry. Just write a cover letter explaining your situation and upload it online with your documents. Once your application comes up, they will know it and will let you complete the medicals 

Thank God I am so relieved now


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> I called DIBP today and it fortunately got through without waiting. I explained my situation to the lady and she told me not to worry. Just write a cover letter explaining your situation and upload it online with your documents. Once your application comes up, they will know it and will let you complete the medicals
> 
> Thank God I am so relieved now


told u...Australian immigration is very transparent....until and unless they find a valid reason they wont reject your visa.......these issues being too petty for rejections...now wait for your results and grant and do intimate them once you get your medical clearance from your hospital.....

All the best 
Nafis


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

aussieby2016 said:


> told u...Australian immigration is very transparent....until and unless they find a valid reason they wont reject your visa.......these issues being too petty for rejections...now wait for your results and grant and do intimate them once you get your medical clearance from your hospital.....
> 
> All the best
> Nafis


Thanks man for your encouragement and support 

Regards,
Owais


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi,

Today was the 2nd day of my sputum test. Man it is so difficult to bring sputum out of lungs through coughing. I had to cough real hard for like 10 minutes and still very little sample. I hope its worth it. My throat is aching hard.

Ufffff...


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today was the 2nd day of my sputum test. Man it is so difficult to bring sputum out of lungs through coughing. I had to cough real hard for like 10 minutes and still very little sample. I hope its worth it. My throat is aching hard.
> 
> Ufffff...


we all have faced the same problem....it really pains a lot....i had to do in winters when the throat really goes bad...


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

Lovely forum here


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

aussieby2016 said:


> we all have faced the same problem....it really pains a lot....i had to do in winters when the throat really goes bad...


Hello aussieby2016,

What next after sputum test. I mean after 8 weeks if the result is negative, will they still require me to appear for a chest x-ray which is usually done after 3 months??

Regards,


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hello aussieby2016,
> 
> What next after sputum test. I mean after 8 weeks if the result is negative, will they still require me to appear for a chest x-ray which is usually done after 3 months??
> 
> Regards,


for the moment relax....

in your referral letter from BUPA does it mention to provide an X-Ray after 3 months from initial medical day...if yes then you need to do one before clearing your medicals after getting negative results in sputum test....

All The Best..
Nafis


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi mate,
just in case they find positive on the test, do they will reject visa?
thanks



aussieby2016 said:


> for the moment relax....
> 
> in your referral letter from BUPA does it mention to provide an X-Ray after 3 months from initial medical day...if yes then you need to do one before clearing your medicals after getting negative results in sputum test....
> 
> ...


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> Hi mate,
> just in case they find positive on the test, do they will reject visa?
> thanks


no they wont.....instead you need to go for a small treatment for TB if it comes positive and once completing the treatment, they do a sputum test again and then provide you with medical clearance....


----------



## Srujan (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi all,

After 8 long weeks of waiting, my sputum test results came out today (October 8th 2016). The good news is that the results are negative. Now I need to submit the report to DIBP. Can anyone tell me how long it will take for my VISA decision now that my medicals are in the clear. Please advise.

And THANKS A TON FOR ALL YOUR WISHES!

Regards,
Sru


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

Srujan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After 8 long weeks of waiting, my sputum test results came out today (October 8th 2016). The good news is that the results are negative. Now I need to submit the report to DIBP. Can anyone tell me how long it will take for my VISA decision now that my medicals are in the clear. Please advise.
> 
> ...



Congrats Srujan.Thats some cheery news.Good to know you have scaled that hurdle.
With regards to your question,it could take anything from a week to as much as two months,one never knows.
Kalukuri got his grant the day after signing his Form 815 and some have had to wait months to get their grant.I wish you a quick response though.
I have some two weeks left and I can not wait.

Pls update us as you progress.


----------



## Srujan (Jul 25, 2016)

favour28 said:


> Congrats Srujan.Thats some cheery news.Good to know you have scaled that hurdle.
> With regards to your question,it could take anything from a week to as much as two months,one never knows.
> Kalukuri got his grant the day after signing his Form 815 and some have had to wait months to get their grant.I wish you a quick response though.
> I have some two weeks left and I can not wait.
> ...


Hi Favour28,

Thanks for sharing the info.

I hope it wont get too late. I have a job waiting for me in Sydney. The sooner the better.
All the best with you results mate.

Cheers,
Sru


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

Srujan said:


> Hi Favour28,
> 
> Thanks for sharing the info.
> 
> ...


Are you required to take any tests after the sputum?
Any X-rays or further examinations?


----------



## Srujan (Jul 25, 2016)

favour28 said:


> Are you required to take any tests after the sputum?
> Any X-rays or further examinations?


Yes, I need to undergo another x-ray and submit it along with the sputum test results!


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

Srujan said:


> Yes, I need to undergo another x-ray and submit it along with the sputum test results!


When are u taking that


----------



## Srujan (Jul 25, 2016)

favour28 said:


> When are u taking that


I'm going for that on Monday (Oct 9th 2016). The x-ray report and the sputum test results will be uploaded into the system the same day.


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

I had my spouse's X-ray done after one month of the sputum result.


Srujan said:


> I'm going for that on Monday (Oct 9th 2016). The x-ray report and the sputum test results will be uploaded into the system the same day.


----------



## Srujan (Jul 25, 2016)

sudeepkc said:


> I had my spouse's X-ray done after one month of the sputum result.


This Monday will be 3 months since my first medical assessment so it should not be a problem to me.

Sudeepkc, I have a feeling that you'll get the VISA this week. All the best!

Regards,
Sru


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

sudeepkc said:


> I had my spouse's X-ray done after one month of the sputum result.


Ok.Thanks for that info.Just wanted to be sure I don't need to wait 90days before doing the X-ray.


----------



## glowingsun (May 1, 2014)

Last update, I had from DIBP was in July'2016. Have uploaded 815 also, still waiting for an update from them


----------



## Srujan (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi all,

I had been to visit my panel doctor today (Oct 10th 2016). The reason for visit was to get a new x-ray done and submit my sputum test results (negative result). To my surprise, the doctor told me that the new x-ray still had some abnormality and told me to undergo further tests. He advised me not to upload the test results instead undergo few more tests and then upload all together.

Can someone advise what should I do. I"M REALLY REALLY CONFUSED!

Any help is highly appreciated.

Regards,
Sru


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

Srujan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had been to visit my panel doctor today (Oct 10th 2016). The reason for visit was to get a new x-ray done and submit my sputum test results (negative result). To my surprise, the doctor told me that the new x-ray still had some abnormality and told me to undergo further tests. He advised me not to upload the test results instead undergo few more tests and then upload all together.
> 
> ...


What more tests?
Will the tests be at his facility ?


----------



## Srujan (Jul 25, 2016)

favour28 said:


> What more tests?
> Will the tests be at his facility ?


He wants me to undergo a biopsy because he says that I have enlarged mediastinal lymph nodes in my right lung. He then wants me to submit all reports together.

1. 2 X-rays
2. 2 CT Scans
3. Sputum test result
4. Biopsy report

Regards,
Sru


----------



## favour28 (Jan 23, 2014)

Srujan said:


> He wants me to undergo a biopsy because he says that I have enlarged mediastinal lymph nodes in my right lung. He then wants me to submit all reports together.
> 
> 1. 2 X-rays
> 2. 2 CT Scans
> ...


Well this is a new one.Do u want to do it or you want Dibp to recommend any further tests If any?
Can someone else Pls contribute?
Cos sometimes doctors just want to fleece patients


----------



## Srujan (Jul 25, 2016)

favour28 said:


> Well this is a new one.Do u want to do it or you want Dibp to recommend any further tests If any?
> Can someone else Pls contribute?
> Cos sometimes doctors just want to fleece patients


I don't know what I should do. I have enough evidence (negative sputum result and a comparatively better x-ray result) to support my case but I'm at cross roads. Please help!

Regards,
Sru


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Srujan said:


> I don't know what I should do. I have enough evidence (negative sputum result and a comparatively better x-ray result) to support my case but I'm at cross roads. Please help!
> 
> Regards,
> Sru


BUPA, the medical consultants of DIBP should recommend any tests, if the same is been done by your hospital, ask them to provide a letter from DIBP / BUPA stating that the same is required for the visa application.


----------



## Srujan (Jul 25, 2016)

aussieby2016 said:


> BUPA, the medical consultants of DIBP should recommend any tests, if the same is been done by your hospital, ask them to provide a letter from DIBP / BUPA stating that the same is required for the visa application.


Thanks for the inputs aussieby2016. I did not undergo any further medicals tests and have uploaded my new x-ray report and sputum test into the portal. Hoping for the best.

How is Melbourne? Is it all you expected?

Regards,
Sru


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

Srujan said:


> He wants me to undergo a biopsy because he says that I have enlarged mediastinal lymph nodes in my right lung. He then wants me to submit all reports together.
> 
> 1. 2 X-rays
> 2. 2 CT Scans
> ...


OMG this must be really hard for you. I mean you already had to wait for 2~3 months for this medical thing and now more tests. I am in the same condition. Had undergone sputum test on 26, 27 and 28th of Sept. Hope there is no complication.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

Srujan said:


> He wants me to undergo a biopsy because he says that I have enlarged mediastinal lymph nodes in my right lung. He then wants me to submit all reports together.
> 
> 1. 2 X-rays
> 2. 2 CT Scans
> ...


Wait. One thing I would like to shed some light on is that if the second X-ray showed the same abnormality as the first x-ray, I guess its Ok because the abnormality was supposed to be there. Coz apparently you have undergone only sputum tests not any kind of medical treatment to treat the abnormality in your lungs?? I mean its only logical. No treatment - no improvement.

How could they expect any improvement in x-ray when all you did is only sputum test. Therefore, I suggest you submit your results to BUPA and then they will decide further.


----------



## Srujan (Jul 25, 2016)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Wait. One thing I would like to shed some light on is that if the second X-ray showed the same abnormality as the first x-ray, I guess its Ok because the abnormality was supposed to be there. Coz apparently you have undergone only sputum tests not any kind of medical treatment to treat the abnormality in your lungs?? I mean its only logical. No treatment - no improvement.
> 
> How could they expect any improvement in x-ray when all you did is only sputum test. Therefore, I suggest you submit your results to BUPA and then they will decide further.


Hi Aspiring Candidate,

Apparently my second x-ray does not show any abnormality. 

Please find my reports below:

X-ray report - <*SNIP*>
Sputum test report - <*SNIP*>

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Srujan said:


> Thanks for the inputs aussieby2016. I did not undergo any further medicals tests and have uploaded my new x-ray report and sputum test into the portal. Hoping for the best.
> 
> How is Melbourne? Is it all you expected?
> 
> ...


just wait til you hear anything from BUPA....

Melbourne is just beautiful, just that the weather spoils the mood a part......


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

*Form 80 and 1221*

Hi All,

Today I received an email from CO as:

*I have granted further 2 months (due – 28/11/2016) to allow you to complete MOC’s request.

In the meantime, can you and your wife re-complete Form 80 and Form 1221 and return them to this office for further assessment as I cannot read both Forms (in sort of scan issue)*

Now how do I submit these forms? Should I do it in editable format the way they are. or how?


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received an email from CO as:
> 
> ...


download it from the DIBP's website, fill all pages except the last one with signature, sign it, scan it with 300 dpi and send it to DIBP. ensure that apart from signature nothing is handwritten.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

aussieby2016 said:


> download it from the DIBP's website, fill all pages except the last one with signature, sign it, scan it with 300 dpi and send it to DIBP. ensure that apart from signature nothing is handwritten.


Hi aussieby2016,

I did the same. I electronically filled the form, made an uneditable pdf of that form and attached scanned last page. But CO would read it properly.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi aussieby2016,
> 
> I did the same. I electronically filled the form, made an uneditable pdf of that form and attached scanned last page. But CO would read it properly.


Then ensure that all questions are properly answered....coz computer filled forms are definitely legible for CO....


----------



## Srujan (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi all,

I got a mail from BMVS DIBP Offshore Services asking me to go through the following:

604 - Please provide report on diagnosis, management and prognosis of radiological abnormality noted on a current PA chest x-ray and CT scan of the chest showing mediastinal and left hilar lymphadenopathy.

508 - Posteroanterior (PA) examination report and image required on or after 10 January 2017.

This email came to me after submitting the sputum test result (negative) last week. Has this happened to anyone earlier? Please advise.

Regards,
Srujan


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Srujan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a mail from BMVS DIBP Offshore Services asking me to go through the following:
> 
> ...


Consult with a family doctor/ most probably a lung specialist......ask him about his feedback, any treatment required etc....coz now that you have received a letter you have to undergo further tests.....just ensure from your family doc if any medicines etc needs to be undertaken before the test to get a positive outcome from the situation....

just a query, do you have TB history, or a chain smoker, as usually these are the reasons to get 603 positive....


----------



## Srujan (Jul 25, 2016)

aussieby2016 said:


> Consult with a family doctor/ most probably a lung specialist......ask him about his feedback, any treatment required etc....coz now that you have received a letter you have to undergo further tests.....just ensure from your family doc if any medicines etc needs to be undertaken before the test to get a positive outcome from the situation....
> 
> just a query, do you have TB history, or a chain smoker, as usually these are the reasons to get 603 positive....


Hi aussieby2016,

I don't have any history of TB nor do I have any symptoms currently. My sputum test result was negative, meaning no TB was detected.

Regards,
Srujan


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi Srujan,
Maybe doctor was right before. Since your results are negative, you don't need to worry. The tests above seems only diagnosis reports, they won't take much time. I hope your medicals will be finalised soon. 
Regards
Sudeep


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Srujan said:


> Hi aussieby2016,
> 
> I don't have any history of TB nor do I have any symptoms currently. My sputum test result was negative, meaning no TB was detected.
> 
> ...


If sputum was negative, then why was this test essential, as usually ppl who clear sputum test, are given medical clearance after final chest x-ray.......call bupa medical services, australia and ask for more detals as to why is the same test required, what the possible outcomes, and how much time is required for the same......\

All the best.....


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi aussieby
Why did BUPA recommended sputum test for you. I mean what abnormality did they find in the chest xray. Like mine said, Bilateral Apical Opacity ? I am trying to know if you had fhe same issue as mine?


----------



## ali512 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Is there anyone who had Latent-TB issue and has passed the medical and got the visa? My wife was diagnosed with Latent TB when I went to a private LAB for her medical before the actual medical with the Panel doctors. Her chest x-ray was not clear. Doctor has advised her to use the antibiotics for a month and then go for the medical. If anyone has same experience then please let me know. I want to know, if she will have to take the sputum test, what is the probability that she will pass it? I will be putting my 189 visa next month. Thanks


----------



## ali512 (Oct 22, 2016)

aussieby2016 said:


> If sputum was negative, then why was this test essential, as usually ppl who clear sputum test, are given medical clearance after final chest x-ray.......call bupa medical services, australia and ask for more detals as to why is the same test required, what the possible outcomes, and how much time is required for the same......\
> 
> All the best.....


aussieby2016 
I think the doctor is thinking too much. Normally, according to the experience of other people, they should just do another xray and health understaking. It's weird. Hope it goes well.


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi aussieby
> Why did BUPA recommended sputum test for you. I mean what abnormality did they find in the chest xray. Like mine said, Bilateral Apical Opacity ? I am trying to know if you had fhe same issue as mine?


They saw some shadow in my xray....


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

ali512 said:


> aussieby2016
> I think the doctor is thinking too much. Normally, according to the experience of other people, they should just do another xray and health understaking. It's weird. Hope it goes well.


depends case to case basis...i know a person who had negative sputum test, yet had to undergo further TB tests and then had to undertake antibiotics before the hospital gave him medical clearance after almost one year.....so cant predict much....


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

ali512 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there anyone who had Latent-TB issue and has passed the medical and got the visa? My wife was diagnosed with Latent TB when I went to a private LAB for her medical before the actual medical with the Panel doctors. Her chest x-ray was not clear. Doctor has advised her to use the antibiotics for a month and then go for the medical. If anyone has same experience then please let me know. I want to know, if she will have to take the sputum test, what is the probability that she will pass it? I will be putting my 189 visa next month. Thanks


Let her complete her antibiotics and also go for another x-ray before undergoing your 189 medicals....coz god forbid if your medicals get stuck up due to this it can take anything between 3months to a year for medical clearance...do anything you can beforehand to get a good medical result...ALL THE BEST.....


----------



## ali512 (Oct 22, 2016)

aussieby2016 said:


> Let her complete her antibiotics and also go for another x-ray before undergoing your 189 medicals....coz god forbid if your medicals get stuck up due to this it can take anything between 3months to a year for medical clearance...do anything you can beforehand to get a good medical result...ALL THE BEST.....


Thanks for your view. I think so too. My one invitation for 189 has expired, I didn't put my visa, just waiting her to complete one-month treatment. I have another 1890 invitation for a different occupation expiring by the end of next month. Hopefully, by then, things will be better and I can put my application. Don't want to waste another invitation again next month :nono: Everything was going good and as planned and then this issue came up and I am so frustrated and panicked now.


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

All the best brother!!!

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


----------



## kogs2017 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hello fellow members...kindly advice.i have been told to repeat sputum for culture.i hand done It previously and came out negative and was cleared by global health this year April and was told to sign for 815.my medical expired this year October and November I was told to repeat the medicals.
Will it be referred again to global health cos the medical really takes time to be cleared.
I had TB about a year ago and was treated.
Your inputs will be appreciated


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

aussieby2016 said:


> for the moment relax....
> 
> in your referral letter from BUPA does it mention to provide an X-Ray after 3 months from initial medical day...if yes then you need to do one before clearing your medicals after getting negative results in sputum test....
> 
> ...


Thank God my medical got cleared. They have uploaded it online. I feel so relieved now. The real wait starts for me now... Fingers crossed.

Thanks for the help Aussieby2016 and others.


----------



## ali512 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I can see the following in my health assessment. 
"""""Health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."""""

Does this only mean that the results were sent to the immigration or it means that health results are clear as well?

Please reply. Thanks


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Thank God my medical got cleared. They have uploaded it online. I feel so relieved now. The real wait starts for me now... Fingers crossed.
> 
> Thanks for the help Aussieby2016 and others.


all the best.....u shall recieve ur grant soon.....


----------



## aussieby2016 (Dec 23, 2015)

ali512 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I can see the following in my health assessment.
> """""Health clearance provided – no action required
> ...


it means all clear...nw wait for your golden email.....


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

ali512 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I can see the following in my health assessment.
> """""Health clearance provided – no action required
> ...


It means health results are cleared as you said and CO can find it when ze looks into your case.


----------



## ali512 (Oct 22, 2016)

peedus said:


> It means health results are cleared as you said and CO can find it when ze looks into your case.


Thanks Peedus... thanks for your prompt reply


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

ali512 said:


> Thanks Peedus... thanks for your prompt reply


Hi Ali512,

Looks like we are in the same boat now. When did you apply?


----------



## ali512 (Oct 22, 2016)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hi Ali512,
> 
> Looks like we are in the same boat now. When did you apply?


It's been around 5 weeks now... Hope I get grant in January... due to Christmas and New Year holidays immigration will be closed for 2 coming weeks I guess.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

ali512 said:


> It's been around 5 weeks now... Hope I get grant in January... due to Christmas and New Year holidays immigration will be closed for 2 coming weeks I guess.


I hope we all get it soon. However, one of my friend applied in Feb 2016 and got his grant on 08 Nov 2016. The other one is onshore, he applied in May 2016 and is still waiting for his grant. 
Based on these facts I am making my mind to get it somewhere in April/May 2017. Anyways lets hope for the best.


----------



## ali512 (Oct 22, 2016)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> I hope we all get it soon. However, one of my friend applied in Feb 2016 and got his grant on 08 Nov 2016. The other one is onshore, he applied in May 2016 and is still waiting for his grant.
> Based on these facts I am making my mind to get it somewhere in April/May 2017. Anyways lets hope for the best.


It varies from case to case. Shouldn't take that long. I am expecting in Mid January 2017, considering 2 weeks off period.


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank God. I got my health cleared on the 23rd of November. I had done the sputum test when it was discovered there were opacities in my x ray. Finally had to own up to the doctor that I used to smoke heavily and once had Pneumonia (2006) and bronchitis (2013 January). Had been fully treated at both times but never knew Pneumonia or Bronchitis could also scar the lungs. Argggggggh! 
Just last week, I was asked to sign the form 815. Fingers crossed now for my grant. I have until April 25 to get into Australia once the grant is issued. Prepping in anticipation as I have little time to resign and tidy up with loose ends.

Furthermore, does DIBP conduct further assessment on your application after the form 815? My employment records haven't been verified and I wonder.

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

Neyogasgas said:


> Thank God. I got my health cleared on the 23rd of November. I had done the sputum test when it was discovered there were opacities in my x ray. Finally had to own up to the doctor that I used to smoke heavily and once had Pneumonia (2006) and bronchitis (2013 January). Had been fully treated at both times but never knew Pneumonia or Bronchitis could also scar the lungs. Argggggggh!
> Just last week, I was asked to sign the form 815. Fingers crossed now for my grant. I have until April 25 to get into Australia once the grant is issued. Prepping in anticipation as I have little time to resign and tidy up with loose ends.
> 
> Furthermore, does DIBP conduct further assessment on your application after the form 815? My employment records haven't been verified and I wonder.
> ...


According to my experience they wont start looking into our files until our health clearance is provided. But as you were already asked to sign form 815, I believe your all other verification are done. You may get grant within one month of filling this form. All the best.


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

peedus said:


> According to my experience they wont start looking into our files until our health clearance is provided. But as you were already asked to sign form 815, I believe your all other verification are done. You may get grant within one month of filling this form. All the best.


I have asked my employers if they got any verification request and their response was negative. Hence, my disposition on the matter. I don't know if they (DIBP) skip verification for some individuals. I submitted so many documents. I am a public servant.

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

Yes in some case they skip the employment verification.



Neyogasgas said:


> I have asked my employers if they got any verification request and their response was negative. Hence, my disposition on the matter. I don't know if they (DIBP) skip verification for some individuals. I submitted so many documents. I am a public servant.
> 
> Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

I would take the liberty to differ with your opinion. In my case when I informed my GSM that I have been referred for further medical examination on the account of 603, the case officer asked me to provide form 1221 and 80 so that mean while they can start additional checks.



peedus said:


> According to my experience they wont start looking into our files until our health clearance is provided. But as you were already asked to sign form 815, I believe your all other verification are done. You may get grant within one month of filling this form. All the best.


----------



## ali512 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi Guys,

(1) I can't find any specific option to upload Polio Vaccination Certificate. Should I upload it under Evidence of Health or anywhere else?
(2) My health check is complete and I can see the following message "Health clearance provided – no action required". I was just wandering do I need to upload the confirmation from emedical or not? Or Do I need to upload anything else there? Please answer. Thanks


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

ali512 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> (1) I can't find any specific option to upload Polio Vaccination Certificate. Should I upload it under Evidence of Health or anywhere else?
> (2) My health check is complete and I can see the following message "Health clearance provided – no action required". I was just wandering do I need to upload the confirmation from emedical or not? Or Do I need to upload anything else there? Please answer. Thanks


1. Evidence of Health, Label the filetype correctly and provide adequate description while uploading 
2. Your health checkup is complete, no need to upload anything

Hope it helps. All the best!!


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you guys!!! Got my grant about an hour ago. God bless you all for every assistance rendered in Jesus' name. May the Lord perfect all concerning your wishes in Jesus' name. Your joy concerning this visa grant will be full in Jesus' name. 

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

Neyogasgas said:


> Thank you guys!!! Got my grant about an hour ago. God bless you all for every assistance rendered in Jesus' name. May the Lord perfect all concerning your wishes in Jesus' name. Your joy concerning this visa grant will be full in Jesus' name.
> 
> Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


Congratulations for the grant. Can you please add signature and also update in immitrackrer?
Thank You


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have asked to sign a Form 815 health declaration which I did. Waiting now!!


----------



## Srujan (Jul 25, 2016)

*Got my VISA*

Hello Everyone,

I finally got my 457 VISA on Feb 3. Thanks to everyone who helped me during this process. Wishing all a speedy grant.

Regards,
Sru


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi guys,

CO requested for VAC-2 payment. what is the preferred way to do it? Immiaccount or Postbillpay?

Regards


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

ali512 said:


> It varies from case to case. Shouldn't take that long. I am expecting in Mid January 2017, considering 2 weeks off period.


Hi Ail512, Did you get the grant yet?

Regards,


----------



## Studentparas (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi, i got mail from bupa regarding 603tb test as they sent me report that your xray indicate lower left zone opacity..i gave my medical on 9 dec 2016 and got mail on 14 dec 16 ..i gave my sputum test..and after 8 weeks outcomes are negative.. and then they did two xray gain and sent me to chest specialist.. i am worried that might they ask for test again or not..


----------



## Studentparas (Feb 22, 2017)

Can anybody please tell me regarding this now..i repeat my xary on 20feb 2017..just 3 days are now..


----------



## Studentparas (Feb 22, 2017)

on Monday i attended chest specialist nd two xray done but chest dr said still there is abnormality in your second xray..


----------



## sjnanes (Oct 15, 2015)

Dear Experts ,

I need your advice for my step son medical issue, 

my visa application submitted for AUS , CO requested medical for all, including non immigrant family member my step son .

During medical , they find his (step son) X-ray got scar , the submit to the immigration department . now immi account status shows need further examination required for him,( actually he is looks healthy, no health issues )

1.actually he is not immigrating with us ,bcoz he is middle of secondary school, in boys hostel , he only came out from school 2019 once he complete his studies .

rest of the applicant medicals clear , only my step son medical have issues ,since we plan to bring 2019. any advice like with draw his name from application can help to get grant ?

or 

send mail to CO current situation (he only join the family once he complete his graduation which is 2019.) thats give us help to approve my application ?

So stressful situation .

Your assistance regarding this issue really appreciate it.


----------



## kogs2017 (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks Guys for this forum that has been helpful.I finally got my visa and will be going to melbourne.
God bless each and everyone who is here to achieve their dreams


----------



## alisadaf88 (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I applied for my subclass 189 visa in Feb 2016 and then did my medicals and PCC in March 2016. Since there were some scars in my lungs so I was asked to go for Sputum tests in May 2016, the results of which were available in July 2016. The sputum test results were negative but on subsequent x-ray of my lungs, it showed that the scars had increased. So I was asked by the panel doctor to complete tuberculosis treatment. My 6 month treatment finally completed in January 2017 and after that I again had to undergo sputum tests and my final reports were uploaded and clearance provided by MOC in April 2017.
I finally received mail from CO on April 28, to submit health undertaking form 815. I have submitted the same.

I would just like to know if anyone has any idea how much more time will it take for them to grant me my visa?

Any help is appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## DRV22 (Jan 17, 2017)

alisadaf88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied for my subclass 189 visa in Feb 2016 and then did my medicals and PCC in March 2016. Since there were some scars in my lungs so I was asked to go for Sputum tests in May 2016, the results of which were available in July 2016. The sputum test results were negative but on subsequent x-ray of my lungs, it showed that the scars had increased. So I was asked by the panel doctor to complete tuberculosis treatment. My 6 month treatment finally completed in January 2017 and after that I again had to undergo sputum tests and my final reports were uploaded and clearance provided by MOC in April 2017.
> I finally received mail from CO on April 28, to submit health undertaking form 815. I have submitted the same.
> ...


Hi Alisa, please let me know if u have received your GRANT. A reply from u would be highly appreciated.


----------



## alisadaf88 (Apr 20, 2017)

DRV22 said:


> Hi Alisa, please let me know if u have received your GRANT. A reply from u would be highly appreciated.




I haven't received it yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monicax25x (Jun 10, 2017)

I received my visa on July 2016 which was a student visa.
Now since I signed undertaking so I had to inform bupa once I reach Australia and same I did.
Again I was called for chest scan after 3 month that is on November and doc said all looks fine you will be called after a year.

Meanwhile on feb 2017 I travelled to india my home country without informing bupa as it didn't strike me at that time.

From yesterday onwards m really tensed whether I can travel to overseas or not as I didn't take permission.

I was not called for any appointment till now.

Please suggest cause I have my classes from 23rd and I have booked tickets and vevo status shows ineffect.


Is it fine to travel?or we are restricted as we signed undertaking.

Am worried if anyone could help with the same.I have informed bupa yesterday itself.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Monicax25x said:


> I received my visa on July 2016 which was a student visa.
> Now since I signed undertaking so I had to inform bupa once I reach Australia and same I did.
> Again I was called for chest scan after 3 month that is on November and doc said all looks fine you will be called after a year.
> 
> ...


When You have already informed BUPA yesterday, I presume you must have asked them if any further action is required from your end at this stage

Wait for their reply and then post on the forum

Maybe you will get a better response 

Cheers


----------



## sunny_g (Jul 3, 2017)

Hello ,

Need a piece of advise as I am new to forum.

My wife got neck TB ( cervical lymphoside) 6 years back but now fully cure . What are the chances of visa grant and I heard in other posts that they will ask for sputum test . thanks for advising and views.

ANZSCO - 261311 Analyst programmer
Total points - 75
EOI submitted - 1/07/2017 (189)
Indian PCC - 
Medical


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

good luck guys


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sunny_g said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Need a piece of advise as I am new to forum.
> 
> ...


Australia is very cautious about TB as it's a contagious disease 

You can assume that you will be asked to go through all the tests necessary to prove that no germs of TB remain

Cheers


----------



## sunny_g (Jul 3, 2017)

Thanks for revert but as it was in neck so there was no scar in chest today as well as 6 year back. So do you still think that she might have to go for all test. Also, how much time it may take? Many thanks for advise
Regarda


----------



## kkma (Jul 27, 2017)

*Needed some advice*

Hi

I am applying for the 457 visa for a permanent stay through my company. I had TB 12 years ago and hence the Immigration team has told me to undergo the 3 months test for confirmation that I no longer have active TB. I have started my testing as of today and need to wait for 3 months for the results to come in.

My question is, while I am waiting for the visa, is there a way I can get a business visa for 1-2 weeks for a few meetings and conferences. Or, given that I am undergoing this medical examination, I would not be granted any visa until I clear the tests?

Please do let me know if someone has faced this issue before.


----------



## DONU (Oct 15, 2017)

09-12-2016 Medical Cleared


Aspiring Candidate said:


> Yes in some case they skip the employment verification.


HOW YOU KNOW YOU CLEARED THE MEDICALS...ON


----------



## manpreet123 (Aug 8, 2017)

sunny_g said:


> Thanks for revert but as it was in neck so there was no scar in chest today as well as 6 year back. So do you still think that she might have to go for all test. Also, how much time it may take? Many thanks for advise
> Regarda


 hello

Can you please update if your wife had to go for more tests in the scenario you mentioned. 

Thanks


----------



## UmarSid (Sep 22, 2015)

*Astham*

Hi,

I had my health check two days ago and after all tests completed the doctor said my wife xray is fine but i had minor lines on my xray. She said it may be due to asthma which i declared upfront. She also said this kind of minor lines are cleared by embassy and sometimes referred. What is the issue here I have not heard from either the clinic or DIBP. What should I do? Can i get xray result from IOM to show to my doctor.


----------



## akhandel (Oct 14, 2016)

*emedical client site STATUS for health checkup*

Hi All,

Some further tests were suggested for my wife where on emedical Client it was mentioned as "Required".

During the period where sputum test report took 60 days ... it was changed to "Reffered" with panel clinic name. 

Now it is finalized by panel clinic last week and emedical site is showing the status for 603 as "Incomplete"

Means 

Required --- > Reffered --> Incomplete.

In this the normal scenario ?
i am not sure if it is due to that panel clinic has not yet submitted reports to emedical client ? 
For other initial test status is mentioned as "Complete".

Can anyone from experts comment on this if I have to contact panel clinic or wait for some more time ? I have already missed second CO due to this


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

akhandel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Some further tests were suggested for my wife where on emedical Client it was mentioned as "Required".
> 
> ...


Contact medical center


----------



## Kemayu (Feb 22, 2018)

Hello, Could anybody on forum please share an experience of sputum and smear culture test?.. On the emedical letter of my spouse we found "603 Respiratory Specialist Investigation-Required" My spouse has a history of TB 7 years back,fully treated,recovered and healthy as on date... But as we need to undergo this additional test, any insights on real experience of this test would be really helpful. Like, how the test is performed and in how many days one can expect a grant after that..Any fellow members please share your experience with similar journey...


----------



## Naveen141174 (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi,

My father is diagnosed with Genitourinary Tuberculosis (GUTB). His treatment is undergoing. He is living with us and hence me and my family are in direct contact with him.
So for the question - "Have you ever been in close contact at work or at home with a person known to have Tuberculosis (TB)?" , I think I should mention yes, even though it is not contagious. Please suggest.

What are the implications from this on VISA approval and the duration of VISA processing?

Note that My father is not migrating.
I, my wife and my kids never had TB

Thanks in advance


----------



## akhandel (Oct 14, 2016)

Naveen141174 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My father is diagnosed with Genitourinary Tuberculosis (GUTB). His treatment is undergoing. He is living with us and hence me and my family are in direct contact with him.
> So for the question - "Have you ever been in close contact at work or at home with a person known to have Tuberculosis (TB)?" , I think I should mention yes, even though it is not contagious. Please suggest.
> ...


Hi Naveen,

As you have clearly mention that your father is not migrating with you I would suggest to answer as NO. 
The reason is if you answer it as yes, that you need to provide further information like who, when , how etc etc. Moreover, it is quite possible that you need to undergo further medical procedure which might delay your Health Examination - Finalization. 
Rest taking final decision is completely yours.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

akhandel said:


> Hi Naveen,
> 
> As you have clearly mention that your father is not migrating with you I would suggest to answer as NO.
> The reason is if you answer it as yes, that you need to provide further information like who, when , how etc etc. Moreover, it is quite possible that you need to undergo further medical procedure which might delay your Health Examination - Finalization.
> Rest taking final decision is completely yours.


Perhaps answering yes might involve further questioning or testing relating to TB - I'm no Doctor. But if the Dr sees a need for more questions or testing, then that will be as a precaution, and it will be done for a reason. 

To suggest a "No" answer is a bad idea. 

If DHA ever found out, that (lying) would be grounds for refusal or cancellation of the visa. As it says on the form _"I understand that if I have given false or misleading information, my application may be refused, and any visa issued may be cancelled."_

The reality is that the question asks "Have you ever been in close contact at work or at home with a person known to have Tuberculosis (TB)?" and Naveen141174 very clearly has, for an extended period.

The whole point is to keep TB out of Australia - if that takes another test or just a few more questions, that's the price Naveen141174 will have to pay - but it's a simple thing, and as his father's TB is not contagious, he has no reason to be concerned. It's very unlikely to delay the actual timing of the issue of the visa.


----------



## Naveen141174 (Apr 6, 2017)

akhandel said:


> Hi Naveen,
> 
> As you have clearly mention that your father is not migrating with you I would suggest to answer as NO.
> The reason is if you answer it as yes, that you need to provide further information like who, when , how etc etc. Moreover, it is quite possible that you need to undergo further medical procedure which might delay your Health Examination - Finalization.
> Rest taking final decision is completely yours.


Thanks akhandel for your time and inputs


----------



## Naveen141174 (Apr 6, 2017)

kaju said:


> Perhaps answering yes might involve further questioning or testing relating to TB - I'm no Doctor. But if the Dr sees a need for more questions or testing, then that will be as a precaution, and it will be done for a reason.
> 
> To suggest a "No" answer is a bad idea.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kaju. I believe this should be the right option to mention it clearly on the medical questions. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Kemayu (Feb 22, 2018)

Hello Fellow members,

My spouse has completed her 8 weeks sputum test and 603 chest investigation. All results are clear and good to go.

Any idea in how many days these reports will be uploaded and medical status will be updated so as to proceed for grant

PS: Myself and my son has already got health clearance.

Thanks!


----------



## akhandel (Oct 14, 2016)

Kemayu said:


> Hello Fellow members,
> 
> My spouse has completed her 8 weeks sputum test and 603 chest investigation. All results are clear and good to go.
> 
> ...


hi Kemayu,

There is no specific timeline from which you can derive your grant date. 
Maximum to one week you will be able to see Health Clearance on IMMIACCOUNT. 
Once you see that, I would suggest you to upload Form 815 Health Undertaking which is quite obvious in such scenarios and hence, doing it in adavnce you can avoid another CO contact. 
Make sure date of signature on Form 815 will give you exact 6 mnths for your IED. Irrespective of when you get it, suppose, if after one month of signature date you will be given grant than you will get 5 mnths for IED OR if it strectched to 5 mnths than you will get 1 mnth of IED. Make your choice wisely.


----------



## Kemayu (Feb 22, 2018)

akhandel said:


> Kemayu said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Fellow members,
> ...


Hi akhandel, 

Thank you for reply and interesting insight on IED. But, I am little confused, could you please clarify, If I upload form 815 in advance say by 31st May, 2018 shouldn't we need to sign it with real time date or can we sign it with post date like 30 June, 2018?...

Thanks!


----------



## JBBB (Apr 3, 2018)

Kemayu said:


> Hi akhandel,
> 
> Thank you for reply and interesting insight on IED. But, I am little confused, could you please clarify, If I upload form 815 in advance say by 31st May, 2018 shouldn't we need to sign it with real time date or can we sign it with post date like 30 June, 2018?...
> 
> Thanks!


IED is based on either "medical health assessment clearance date" or "PCC date" whichever is earlier and not based on the date of signing 815. 
However, Signing 815 means your health clearance will be valid for 6 months from the "medical HA clearance date". and yes CO will certainly request you to sign 815 because of TB history or additional tests conducted.


----------



## Kemayu (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks fir reply JBBB!..


----------



## JBBB (Apr 3, 2018)

Kemayu said:


> Hello Fellow members,
> 
> My spouse has completed her 8 weeks sputum test and 603 chest investigation. All results are clear and good to go.
> 
> ...


as per my knowledge the sputum test culture report takes 3 months (not sure about 8 weeks) + in addition to the chest x-ray taken at the beginning of the medical test, 2nd x-ray will be taken after sputum test is cleared (3 month gap). All this is specified by the CO in the communication and the panel clinic follows the same.
Also, after this panel clinic should refer you to a doctor who will provide the final report/conclusion based on the sputum result + x-ray comparison (1&2).... panel clinic will upload this doctors final report etc on HA site same day as soon as they receive the report.... so pls check with your panel clinic and plan accordingly pls


----------



## Kemayu (Feb 22, 2018)

JBBB said:


> Kemayu said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Fellow members,
> ...


Yes we followed everything as per you mentioned, panel clinic has uploaded all the reports and today e-medical status has changed to 'Completed' which was 'Required' earlier..
So I was qurious on Form 815 requirement, I believe its better to upload in advance now..


----------



## Kemayu (Feb 22, 2018)

Hello fello members,

Once you submit form 815 and health clearance is provided, then DIBP starts other verification for your application or do they complete other verifications before health clearance is provided?.. 

Thanks!


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi all., 
I still have not lodged the Visa. I just got the invite and went to medicals. Unfortunately I have been referred to additional test-603. Is it okay to proceed with the visa lodging or should I let this invite expire and wait until I get the medicals cleared. This is my first invite. Please advice.


----------



## Naco111 (Feb 9, 2019)

ryanking said:


> Hi all.,
> I still have not lodged the Visa. I just got the invite and went to medicals. Unfortunately I have been referred to additional test-603. Is it okay to proceed with the visa lodging or should I let this invite expire and wait until I get the medicals cleared. This is my first invite. Please advice.


Hey friend sorry to hear that, how is your exam now? Have you finished your 603 test now? 

I'm planning on doing the health exam prior to the pr visa application as i could also be bothered by the same issue due to pneumonia scar, I would like to confirm with you that the 603 will still show even if you havent submitted the visa appplication, is that right? 

Thank you and pray for you mate.


----------



## sanjai26 (Jan 21, 2019)

Naco111 said:


> Hey friend sorry to hear that, how is your exam now? Have you finished your 603 test now?
> 
> I'm planning on doing the health exam prior to the pr visa application as i could also be bothered by the same issue due to pneumonia scar, I would like to confirm with you that the 603 will still show even if you havent submitted the visa appplication, is that right?
> 
> Thank you and pray for you mate.


Hi Bro., 
yea., I have got 'medical deferred' in my health assessment application even before submitting the visa application. 
So I mentioned the HAP Id and also mentioned in the comments that the 'medical tests are still in progress' and then submitted my application.
Also I started the tests required for 603 a week before submitting the application. I got my health clearance recently. 

But what am not sure is, if they would wait until the medical clearance to start the assessment or if they would do the start the assessment as usual and then wait for the medical clearance. Will be great if someone could answer this..


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Does anyone in this thread did 719-TST for TB screening followed by chest x-ray? If yes then plz guide me with your experience as Im in the same boat..
Thank you guys 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjai26 (Jan 21, 2019)

Kemayu said:


> Hello fello members,
> 
> Once you submit form 815 and health clearance is provided, then DIBP starts other verification for your application or do they complete other verifications before health clearance is provided?..
> 
> Thanks!


Hi @Kemayu., 
Hope all is good for you now.
I got my medical clearance recently ( 15 days before ) , but still I got no mail/messages to upload Form-815.
Should I go ahead and upload Form-815 , or I wait for their mail ?

And also , under which section do we need to upload Form-815 ?


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

sanjai26 said:


> Hi @Kemayu.,
> 
> Hope all is good for you now.
> 
> ...


I'm in same dilemma right now..got health clearance on 11th March but haven't received any mail to submit form 815, can we upload it before by ourselves and avoid one more CO contact?
BTW, form 815 can be uploaded under attach docs/health in our immiaccount.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjai26 (Jan 21, 2019)

stha1232 said:


> I'm in same dilemma right now..got health clearance on 11th March but haven't received any mail to submit form 815, can we upload it before by ourselves and avoid one more CO contact?
> BTW, form 815 can be uploaded under attach docs/health in our immiaccount.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Hi @stha.,
Am still waiting for the request for form-815. Am also under the same confusion whether to front load or wait for CO contact.
My health assessment says - " Health Clearance provided - No action required "

Do they still ask for form-815 after the above status ? 
Any members who submitted form-815.., could you please let know the health status , when you were requested for form-815 ?


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

sanjai26 said:


> Hi @stha.,
> 
> Am still waiting for the request for form-815. Am also under the same confusion whether to front load or wait for CO contact.
> 
> ...


They will definitely ask for form 815 if our medical has been deferred due to various reasons..eg. abnormal chest xray. I have been asked already on june 2018. Now I did medical for the second time and more than 6mnths is passed since I submitted form 815, im hoping, they will ask again..


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumpkinhead (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

Health Assessment has been deferred - 603
My mother is facing a difficult medical situation. I am here seeking your guidance / experience in this regard.

Summary:
Visit visa 600 applied :28th Feb 2019.
Medical issue: Received email from "BMVS Home Affairs Offshore Services" on 13 March 2019 with a Form 884 requiring 603 Respiratory Specialist investigation and report regarding TB.

We followed the advice and provided 3 sputum testings, xrays.

We also did xray separately and visited other doctors to identify and rectify through the treatment however, 3 separate doctors ensured that my mom does not have TB and the signs appearing in her x-rays are not because of TB.

Now after sputum results and re-xray, with three months of painful waiting. I have received another email from "BMVS Home Affairs Offshore Services" dated 20th June 2019 with another Form 884 with the same procedure as "Repeat" because as per them its "worsening".

Now, We appraoched the same pulmonologist specialist to obtain his feedback (clearance or a proper treatment to be start, if there is any TB). He disagreed with the results of "BMVS Home Affairs Offshore Services". And as per the specialist he already "cleared" her as there is no TB in this case.

Can anyone guide me what should we do now? Please.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pumpkinhead said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Health Assessment has been deferred - 603
> My mother is facing a difficult medical situation. I am here seeking your guidance / experience in this regard.
> ...


It may be worth consulting with MARA agents with a reputation for helping clients navigate the health requirement - just sharing their names, I haven't had anything to do with them (Courtesy Prettyisotonic)

George Lombard

Peter Bollard


----------



## davinderkaur (Jan 8, 2020)

hlo friends , 
I'm on student visa in australia .My immigration agent lodged my husband visa last month .But in HAP id its showing 603 test required .But my agent and doctor havent received any notification of any further action .It just showing that donot call health department of australia at mean time .m waiting from 15 days .M worried .Please anybody suggest me what should i do further? 

Thanks 
Davinder kaur


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

davinderkaur said:


> hlo friends ,
> I'm on student visa in australia .My immigration agent lodged my husband visa last month .But in HAP id its showing 603 test required .But my agent and doctor havent received any notification of any further action .It just showing that donot call health department of australia at mean time .m waiting from 15 days .M worried .Please anybody suggest me what should i do further?
> 
> Thanks
> Davinder kaur


Contact your dha authorised hospital , take appointment and get it done .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

davinderkaur said:


> hlo friends ,
> I'm on student visa in australia .My immigration agent lodged my husband visa last month .But in HAP id its showing 603 test required .But my agent and doctor havent received any notification of any further action .It just showing that donot call health department of australia at mean time .m waiting from 15 days .M worried .Please anybody suggest me what should i do further?
> 
> Thanks
> Davinder kaur


WHat is your agent saying ?
Why are you paying him fees for ?

Cheers


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

davinderkaur said:


> hlo friends ,
> I'm on student visa in australia .My immigration agent lodged my husband visa last month .But in HAP id its showing 603 test required .But my agent and doctor havent received any notification of any further action .It just showing that donot call health department of australia at mean time .m waiting from 15 days .M worried .Please anybody suggest me what should i do further?
> 
> Thanks
> Davinder kaur


if medical already done, this might be due to more tests required and if not done then CO requested for medicals.

But in any case, your agent is responsible to guide you. i agree with NB, for what you are paying for to agent?

Consult wth agent and do as necessary.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

Kemayu said:


> Hello fello members,
> 
> Once you submit form 815 and health clearance is provided, then DIBP starts other verification for your application or do they complete other verifications before health clearance is provided?..
> 
> Thanks!


DOHA only requests the pending documents or require documents which are not submitted or not present in the application.

Verification of only that document done after submission.


----------



## davinderkaur (Jan 8, 2020)

My husband medical was on 18 december 2019 .In hap id its showing medical exam and chest xray completed but 603 test required and my agent havent get any mail regarding 603 test .she get just mail that wait for further information and dont call health department at a mean time .it just showing in hap id that 603 required .pls guide me for this 
Thanks


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

davinderkaur said:


> My husband medical was on 18 december 2019 .In hap id its showing medical exam and chest xray completed but 603 test required and my agent havent get any mail regarding 603 test .she get just mail that wait for further information and dont call health department at a mean time .it just showing in hap id that 603 required .pls guide me for this
> Thanks


If the HAP ID is showing 603 require and agent got an email mentioning wait for more info then I would suggest you, go for 603 test.

Meanwhile check immi account what more info they require, it must mention in the mail


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

davinderkaur said:


> My husband medical was on 18 december 2019 .In hap id its showing medical exam and chest xray completed but 603 test required and my agent havent get any mail regarding 603 test .she get just mail that wait for further information and dont call health department at a mean time .it just showing in hap id that 603 required .pls guide me for this
> Thanks


If your hapid is showing this test, then go ahead and book the test at authorised hospital and get it done ... until you get it done, your application will not move further .


----------



## davinderkaur (Jan 8, 2020)

My agent is saying wait for mail .Medical is in process, we cannot call to health department at a mean time .May be there is minor issue in medical health report .Sometimes, it shows compeleted after 1 month .May be we dont have need to do medical again .Its all depend on luck.
Please guide me should we wait for mail or not as my agent saying? 
Thanks 
Davinder kaur


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

davinderkaur said:


> My agent is saying wait for mail .Medical is in process, we cannot call to health department at a mean time .May be there is minor issue in medical health report .Sometimes, it shows compeleted after 1 month .May be we dont have need to do medical again .Its all depend on luck.
> Please guide me should we wait for mail or not as my agent saying?
> Thanks
> Davinder kaur


It is everything online. As per my experience and have seen most of the results available to medical teams within a week. Yes, it may take some time to examine those reports by the medical team. I would say follow the agent's advice as you paid her and you bound in a contract.


----------



## Believer269 (Aug 6, 2016)

*Mother's visit visa*

I applied visitor visa (Australia) for my mother (Pakistani citizen) back in October 2019. Initial health exam was done on 4th Nov. Later on, it was advised by Medical Officer to carry out additional health examination because of abnormality in the chest xray i.e. scars on lungs. Please note that the she has no history of TB. 
So she had to go for sputum tests, the last of which was done on 18th Nov. The medical officer in its letter had advised to get another chest xray 3 months after initial xray. The next Xray was done on 4th of Feb 2020. At the end of it the panel clinic gave us a sealed envelope including the CD containing the digital Xray images and other reports and told us to visit another panel pulmonologist and give it to him. 
The pulmonologist examined the reports and advised that the patient needs to undergo CT scan. Now, he did not give any reference letter or prescription to my mother that she can take to the lab and ask them for the specific test. Instead, he said that you will be called by the embassy and they will tell you what to do next and how to get yourself tested. 
1. Has anyone else experienced this? How similar or different your experience was?
2. How long does it usually take for the embassy to call?
3. How long does it usually take for the decision/outcome after all tests have been done.


----------



## Aleemulhaque (Feb 18, 2020)

My dad has been asked to undergo 604 as follows:

Please provide report on diagnosis, management and prognosis of radiological abnormality noted on acurrent PA chest x-ray RLZ opacity not present in October 2016. Please include a CT scan of thorax if clinically appropriate.

Now we are wondering how delayed we will get or will we even get the health requirement cleared at all.


----------

